# Big Power RB30 Engine Build



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Getting it done by Rob at Rotorua Import Pro Shop
Is going to be running between 7-800bhp, its built for 1400bhp, its just going to be a very very fast road car.
Turbos being put on it are going to be GT2860RS's disco potatoes made by Garrett.





Tomei springs, solid lifters.


Complete head set up, gas flowed and ported, Tomei 280 duration 10.8 clift, didnt want to go too lumpy on the cams.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Jun oil pump.




The genuine RB30 block.


Manifold is a work of art, hand built to perfection.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Looking forward to the build up - keep the pix coming.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

pupsi said:


> Manifold is a work of art, hand built to perfection.


Arousing! Nice.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

1400 bhp, you have got to be kidding!?


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Is this the same spec of engine that is in DaweW's car?


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Looking great mate , keep the pics coming!!!

Cheers Sparks


----------



## johnthesifu (Feb 14, 2007)

what a beast...


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

LOving the manifold. Looks pure porn

Yeh definitely keep us updated with the progress and good luck


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

the whole setup looks like art, simply gorgeous!

what does a setup like that cost, gotta be nearly 10k???

absolutly gorgeous

mook


----------



## Hustlehouston (Apr 13, 2006)

To much money. But very nice set up


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

L14M0 said:


> 1400 bhp, you have got to be kidding!?



Thats its capabilities. I'll be pushing between 700-800hp.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

MacGTR said:


> Is this the same spec of engine that is in DaweW's car?


No, I think Daves is an O.S.G. 3.0 litre


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Mookistar said:


> the whole setup looks like art, simply gorgeous!
> 
> what does a setup like that cost, gotta be nearly 10k???
> 
> ...


So far, 17,000 gbp.Thats including the fuel system. I'll post pics up of that soon.


----------



## mammoth (Jun 17, 2006)

i cant wait to see this when its all built up!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

pupsi said:


> So far, 17,000 gbp.Thats including the fuel system. I'll post pics up of that soon.


holy motherof****!

still, gotta be worth it in the long run! Bravo!

mook


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

bloody hell! I thought the os3 litre was expensive!!


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

something ive noticed is that skylines seem to be among few cars that sell much better with mods than without.

be interesting to see how this thing goes. i do love to check these treads and perv at the engine parts


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

ChristianR said:


> bloody hell! I thought the os3 litre was expensive!!


So did I, I think the equivalent of what I'me having done, would cost from O.S.G. in the region of about 30K. Tweenie Rob's the man who's got the task of fitting it in and making it good. As he said, RB30 game on.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks for everyones kind words.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Mookistar said:


> holy motherof****!
> 
> still, gotta be worth it in the long run! Bravo!
> 
> mook


My words exactly, Mook.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Just to clarify a couple of things if I may........
The figures stated above include a hell of a lot more than it may appear.

Some of the parts included are:

R.I.P.S forged RB30 4wd bottom end
R.I.P.S 4wd block brace adapter kit
R.I.P.S custom alloy high capacity 4wd alloy sump
Fully built up race head with TOMEI components
Full metal gasket kit
Race front damper
R.I.P.S Intercooler with R.I.P.S alloy hard pipe kit.
R.I.P.S hand made alloy plenim with 90mm billet throttle body
Complete R.I.P.S custom fuel system with surge tank, pumps, lines, 1000cc injectors, billet fuel rail etc
2 x new turbo's
R.I.P.S stainless exhaust manifolds
R.I.P.S dump pipes
R.I.P.S braided oil and water line kit
R.I.P.S 4 inch alloy turbo intake kit with filters x 2
All labour and I've porbably forgotten quite a bit of gear as well.

Value for money our kits far outdo buying and OSG bottom end and then building it up to a complete set up of the same quality.

Rob


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Rob, as soon as i find a buyer for my kindeys i want one of your engines! :chuckle:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

What blood type are you? :chuckle:


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

It soon adds up...

Impressive spec, I'll be following this thread.


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Dont suppose R.I.P.S need a dodgy english immigrant to sweep the floors or car wash:squintdan 

i make a mean cup of tea :chuckle:


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks Rob, for listing some of the items, saves me from doing it. All eyes are on this engine build. Hurry up get your orders in for the Badboy, R.I.P.s, RB30


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

More R.I.P.S. eye candy NOOOO:chuckle:
So when are you going to be able to enjoy your new monster?


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> What blood type are you? :chuckle:


Smirnoff I think :chuckle:


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

WIT BLITZ said:


> More R.I.P.S. eye candy NOOOO:chuckle:
> So when are you going to be able to enjoy your new monster?



Hopefully, should be up and running, sometime next month, if all goes well.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice mate....VERY nice 

There's definatly a RIPS club forming on here now.


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

Looking like another fine RIPs build,Best of luck with it mate.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Awesome once again! Why hasnt a Formula one team picked you up yet Rob! :bowdown1: Beautiful fabrication.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

TBH, being so busy with engine building and the design of things made at R.I.P.S like fuel systems, plenims and other components I don't do most of the welding you see, I have a good friend who has been with my company full time for about 4 years, he's a machine on the welder and I'm happy for him to do what he does best while I design and build the enignes.

Rob


----------



## GTR33-MP (Dec 29, 2004)

Puspi - can't wait to see this monster in action !!
You decided what to do with the RB26 lump?


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

Rob hide the welding wonder away before some one trys to snatch him up!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

I keep him in a cage like Borats brother Belowe, he's not quite so retard as Belowe so cage not so strong, he can be in cage saying "you never gunna get this, you neva gunna get this!" Hi 5!!


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

GTR33-MP said:


> Puspi - can't wait to see this monster in action !!
> You decided what to do with the RB26 lump?


Keep it as a spare, or I was thinking of building another monster, not a Skyline, but with the Skyline lump in it.


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

R.I.P.S. new slogan should be
MONSTER'S R US !!!!!!! LOL:chuckle: 

another beast in the making pupsi, give us a call when your up and running and we can sort something out:smokin: 

lee


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

I will be following your progress pupsi. Great work :thumbsup:


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

O.K peeps. I'me back, unfortunatly things took a little longer than planned, everything is the same apart from the turbo's, they have now been replaced by the GT3071Rs, I'll put up a few pics later on in the evening, the engine is awaiting customs clearance at Heathrow as I write this update.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Ohhhhhhh nice


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Heres the plenum in the early stages, note the extra feeds for where the Nos foggers are going x6.



















I'll post pics of the finished article up on the post later on.


----------



## Alecci (Jul 9, 2003)

Looks like it's going to be one h*ll of a machine!

What make/brand are the pistons and conrods?


----------



## Adey (May 14, 2007)

minifreak said:


> something ive noticed is that skylines seem to be among few cars that sell much better with mods than without.
> 
> be interesting to see how this thing goes. i do love to check these treads and perv at the engine parts


TJ had trouble selling his R33 with an monster spec engine built by GTART.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

This ain't going to be for sale, I'll run it in to the ground.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Alecci said:


> Looks like it's going to be one h*ll of a machine!
> 
> What make/brand are the pistons and conrods?


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Here's the Plenum all finished and painted to match the colour of the car.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

That looks stunning mate!


----------



## Spooled1.8 (Apr 26, 2007)

As always, awesome build quality by RIPS! Can't wait to see some more updates....


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Here's how it was before it was packed up and air freighted out:


















Rob


----------



## Justin Hurley (Mar 27, 2007)

Wow, that looks awesome.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

This is the new intercooler to support the power we want.



















Some of the hardpipes. Are they polished or what, like glass.










These are the inlets, in the making, for the turbos. Small details are not overlooked by Rob at R.I.P.s, the amount of work involved to just make these.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Thats the finished article, the inlet for the turbos.









And this one.









The one on the left is the ones we were going for originally, but changed to these, GT3071Rs.










All looks good.


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


>


holy shit! aint that sexy!?!


----------



## Justin Hurley (Mar 27, 2007)

sure is!!!


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

Would be interested in owners of R.I.P.S RB30 cars comments on how good they think they are because after driving my old red car now fitted with one
i must say not impressed!! dont feel much better than The RB26 i put in it
The standard of workman ship is very good but just dont seem to produce the power?
await your comments
Ron


----------



## fastcouk (Oct 7, 2006)

TRANSFORMERS:chuckle:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

RKTuning said:


> Would be interested in owners of R.I.P.S RB30 cars comments on how good they think they are because after driving my old red car now fitted with one
> i must say not impressed!! dont feel much better than The RB26 i put in it
> The standard of workman ship is very good but just dont seem to produce the power?
> await your comments
> Ron



I'd be interested in this too, there was a lot of discussion regarding the same power on a smaller budget to, say an RB28 (Stroked RB26) or RB30 (Giken), surely the discussions can be continued and/or closed with a few fully built ones up and running in the UK now? 

Must say too that the RIPS build quality puts most of the work I've seen done in the UK to shame


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

No good having a top quality build unless it produces the goods !!!!


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

dont think this is the thread to have that discussion tbh....

you will just come across as another tuner thats trying to discredit the competition without any facts or anything to back up your hints that it cant "produce the goods", it just seems like an obvious statement for you to make.

I would like to see the results from the maps done on the RB30's tbh

you should start a new thread about different engines and post up dyno graphs of similar spec rb26/27/28/30 engines to show a good comparison.
At the end of the day having more displacement can only be a good thing and the reliability of the rb30 from what i have read seems up to the task so far ! 

The quality of workmanship there looks amazing !


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

Whatever!


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

On an honest note, the RB26 is not designed to be a torquey engine, as was my STI Subaru, I'me trying to get the torque from the RB30 for low down power which the RB26 never had, untill the turbo's kicked in, the rest speaks for it self, suffice to say 700bhp is enough for any road going car. Reliability is the biggest thing, how many reliable built up RB26s are out there??


----------



## Adey (May 14, 2007)

Also having all that power, Pupsi make sure you can handle it. Go and take some advance driving course on a race track and learn the handling dynamics and how to get the most out of your 17k engine


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks Adey, Dad used to race BMW 3.0 csl, in the old days. He's going to teach me. Should be O.K, but I will be enrolling on one of those track day's.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

RKTuning said:


> No good having a top quality build unless it produces the goods !!!!


Firstly, I'm in favour of this discussion 100% so don't get me wrong here, but:

You must ask yourself:

Q: What did R.I.P.S actually supply for your old car?
A: A shortblock only.

Q: What was bolted to the top of the shortblock we supplied?
A: Exactly what it had on the 26.

Q: Did we have any input into, or did we supply any of the parts that went onto the shortblock we supplied?
A: NO.

Q: Did we have anything to do with the install or mapping of the engine?
A: NO.

Q: Was it commented on that the head and/or cams were no-where near worked enough/big enough to make full use of the larger capacity bottom end?
A: Yes it was, by the person who was mapping it.

Q: Does a shortblock really have ANYTHING to do with actually making power?
A: NO, not really.

Q: Did it make considerably more torque than it use to?
A: YES.

Q: Was the oil pressure, compression and build quality to a high standard?
A: YES

Q: Is it possible that because the power curve is much smoother/wider it just doesn't give the top end punch it may have had before but it is in fact still accelerating just as fast if not a bit faster?
A: I'd say so.

Q: Was the customer service I gave, build time (2 weeks), shipping time (3-4 days) and overall value for money top class?
A: I believe so.

Q: Do you seriously think that by just bolting in a RB30 bottom end and changing nothing else, giving it a re-map the thing will majicly turn into an absolute monster?
A: Of course not, thats just silly isn't it.

A big hit in the top end may feel cool and really quick but side by side the same peak powered RB30 will be quicker in acceleration, around a tightish track or on a drag strip.

If there's anything I've missed feel free to add/comment.

Rob


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

good reply rob, i am building my own rb30 and rob has been totally helpfull with all my questions, this is sometimes missing in the uk. pupsi has gone to oz/nz for his own reasons for a motor, it seems a shame that an nz or ozzie tuner is needed to help guys achieve there goals for power. we dont all have bags of money under the bed, but would like to achieve more and in doing so go farther afield.there are several people with rb30,s from oz now and not one seems to have had a problem or if they have they have kept it quite. remember its torque we want and the rb30 gives us just that..bernie


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Money side of things, I don't have the money, but to do what I've done, I've had to sacrifice a lot of things to get the finances together, granted my Dad's paid for it, but at a price to me. After my exam results, according to my grades, which I achieved to my Dad's satisfaction instead of buying a car for me for 15,000gpb, I decided to use the money to go down this route, I wanted it so bad I studied real hard, didn't go out with my mates, because I put my education first and this is my reward. Believe me it was hard.

As the post above, well said.


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

First of all Rob i dont knock what other tuners do, we all do our own thing our own way and all come to similiar results.
I was just wanting some feedback from other Aus RB30 owners to see if they were happy with the results from there package.
There are many over here now and the only one,s i know of have not realy shown as good as the OS RB30.
Mark spent alot of time and money into his project and then to sell it ! he was obviously not total happy with the results.
I drove the car recently and felt it was a bit lacking in performance for a 3lt
hence the first post .
Your workmanship is certainly much higher than mine and many other tuners,
you have a great following on here and i,m sure there are many happy R.I.P.S
owners that could back up your claims of performance in the UK.
so come on boys:bowdown1:


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

I think i,ll go back to not posting it,s less hasle:chairshot


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

No problem at all with any of your comments, as far as I know Mark sold his car because he got offered a sum he couldn't refuse, in any case, I think we all agree that adding a RB30 bottom end only is not going to vastly transform the car.
You will also probably find that the OSG boys usually have pretty big budgets and have installed suitable parts to go with their OSG bottom end hence the 'better results'.

I am 100% confident that if Mark, for example, installed an OSG bottom end instead of mine, (and spent big money on the OSG pulley and flywheel/clutch etc) it would have made absolutly no difference to the outcome in this case as the bottom end is basicly just a pump with a certain capacity, would you agree? 

In cases where we have been in control of the entire engine build and actually installed and mapped the cars here, I feel we have had great results for the money spent.
Eg: Totally stock internal RB30 bottom end with a totally stock RB25 head, stock cams and springs etc, stock RB25det exhaust manifold (2k pound long motor), stock box etc 10.21 in a street skyline on pump gas, I'm sure with a sequential like yours we could have wound in more power and run 9.7 - 9.8, thats pretty good performance for the $$ and isn't it similar performance to the red skyline in question when you you owned it and had a pretty big $$ RB30 in it?

UK001: Bottom end basicly the same as Marks, totally stock head, stock gearbox, 1st time out 10.7 in crap conditions, once again, with some track time and a sequential its a 9 second car.

My new car will be running in a week or 2, it has the exact same bottom end I sell to everyone else and with a bit of setup time I genuinly expect low 9's to high 8's in full street trim with pump gas from this car, maybe once thats done we'll be considered nearly equal to OSG,

Rob


----------



## Adey (May 14, 2007)

RKTuning said:


> First of all Rob i dont knock what other tuners do, we all do our own thing our own way and all come to similiar results.
> I was just wanting some feedback from other Aus RB30 owners to see if they were happy with the results from there package.
> There are many over here now and the only one,s i know of have not realy shown as good as the OS RB30.
> Mark spent alot of time and money into his project and then to sell it ! he was obviously not total happy with the results.
> ...


:bowdown1: LOL:chuckle:


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

not wanting to start any kind of argument,but far play to you Ron, that is a valid question based on your experances,i think a major factor of the rb30 from auz over the os 30 is the price,yes there cheap,and that will be the only factor in some peoples eyes.me personaly i favour the os30 based on the information of people running them in the uk,some in road form ,some in compertition,but as of yet i dont know of anybody personaly running one in the uk.but one thing i would say is i would have no problem about useing RIP from what i have seen from there work( some in the uk should take a look at RIPS work as a example to how we in the uk would like standards to be).so once again Ron has a valid ,i think ludders has a RIPS 30 and has had some compertition use ,and i think his car has gone over to RIPS so when its finished the car my prove how good they realy are:wavey: nismoman


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

I think the main thing is to make sure we all compare apples with apples.
Most tuners given a suitable budget can deliver good results and as Ron says we may go about it differently but usually end up at the end of the strip in a similar time.

Our engines started off as real low budget, stock internal motors that reliably ran 10's in street cars, as we have become more known the budgets have increased and so have the expectaions of our customers which obviously is fair enough.

In an open season, no budget war, I'm quite sure that the OSG, at this stage at least, is a better option for guys wanting genuine reliable 1000whp+ bottom ends but keep in mind they'll only make as much power as the rest of the combination and mapping will allow.

Untill we have tested big hp on our bottom ends/motors ourselves (which will be done very shortly) I don't want to comment or tell customers our bottom ends are of an equal quality to OSG.

Ludders ordered a 600-650hp package but we did NOT supply the head or have anything to do with selecting parts that went into it, we just supplied the bottom end, intake plenim, exhaust manifolds/turbo's etc.
It was put together by one UK tuner and mapped by another.
I believe the mapping was done correctly.

With very little experience, in full street trim, full weight, on low profile street tyres, pump gas with no NOS and a stock box he ran 11.2 which I think is more than acceptable for what he asked for.
I'm sure ther'd be plenty of guys being charged for, or saying they have 600-650hp that don't run 11.2 in a full weight 34.

Might pay to start a new thread if we want to discuss this any more....

Rob


----------



## Tommy F (Oct 31, 2005)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> I am 100% confident that if Mark, for example, installed an OSG bottom end instead of mine, (and spent big money on the OSG pulley and flywheel/clutch etc) it would have made absolutly no difference to the outcome in this case as the bottom end is basicly just a pump with a certain capacity, would you agree?
> 
> 
> Rob


Hi Rob 

The OS 3L will rev to 9000 revs where your RB30 wont 
I was told at totb that Ludders rev limit in his R34 was 7200 revs 
what use is that to anyone on a drag strip
that extra 1800 revs will make the OS 3L feel much better.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Tommy F said:


> Hi Rob
> 
> The OS 3L will rev to 9000 revs where your RB30 wont
> I was told at totb that Ludders rev limit in his R34 was 7200 revs
> ...


Sorry Tommy F, your not comparing apples with apples and what your saying is just not true, I told Ludders at least 8250rpm would be fine, no point revving the nuts off it if the power is falling away after that.

Who said my forged bottom end won't rev to 9k?
Maybe I've said, for the motors we have done so far, there is no need to rev to 9k as plenty of power can be made well before then.

We run our own stock internal bottom ends to 8500 in track race cars and they are lasting years although I do usually recommend to customers that if they have one of our totally stock internal bottom ends they stick to around 7200-7300rpm just for everyone's piece of mind and we have had a 100% success rate.

Its great if people want to discuss things but please get your facts straight before making bold comments.:thumbsup: 

Rob


----------



## WickedOne513 (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks beautiful bro keep the pics comming


----------



## Tommy F (Oct 31, 2005)

Ok Rob

Exactly how many of your forged bottom ends do you have out there ???

I was told that Ludders engine had a std rb30 crank in it,is this true

With the money he has spent already and now the cost of sending the car to you
with shipping both ways he could have bought 2 OSG kits


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Tommy F.

I would say about 20-25 forged bottom ends and countless stock internal bottom ends, no failers ever.

Yes, Ludders engine has a stock crank, is there a problem with that?
I suppose your going to say that a stock crank is no good for higher rpm and 1000+hp? Be carefull, check before you speak  

Your making out like Ludders didn't get what he asked for from us and that he's sending it here as some sort of warranty repair or for us to sort it out as it didn't do what he wanted it to do? Once again, wrong.

I'm not getting into how much he may have been charged for the work done in the UK, none of mine or your business.

There has been no problems with the bottom end or any parts I supplied him, his motor made exactly the power it was intended to make and he now wants to go even faster so has chosen to send his car here for a completely different engine combination, is there a problem with that too?

You make out an OSG is some majical bottom end that as soon as you have one, your going to make massive reliable power, did you ever consider that, in an engine, the bottom end has the least to do with the amount of power your going to make and having an OSG bottom end may give you a bit more strength at higher rpm/outputs and thats about it?

Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Tommy F said:


> what use is 7200 revs to anyone on a drag strip


This is what use 7200rpm with a R.I.P.S long motor that costs 2k pound is, 10.2 in a street car, stock gearbox too:

http://www.ripsltd.com/performance/video/RIPS_GTS4.mpg

Please post a video of your car at the strip and a spec sheet of the engine internals and see who has the best value for money.

Rob


----------



## Tommy F (Oct 31, 2005)

Rob 

Sorry what i meant to ask you was how many of your engines have forged cranks


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

None, as a stock one is more than up to the task of coping with the engines we have done.
It is well known that stock 26 cranks will hold 12,000rpm+ and 1400hp and a customer of mine with vast experience in big power 26's has just ordered one of our billet mains RB30s, he will specificly run a stock RB30 crank and intends to rev to 11,000+ and make more than 1400hp, I'm sure he would not do this unless he was confident the crank would cope.

Rob

Rob


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Just goes to show theres a lot more that can be done to the RB30 that I haven't done, YET.


----------



## AndrewD (Jan 25, 2006)

I cant believe how this thread has turned out!

Here some guy has his pride and joy up for everyone else to enjoy, and along come some jealous sour ***** to bag out a company that none of them have had any dealings with!

How petty can you get! Give it rest!

Back to topic please...


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

AndrewD said:


> I cant believe how this thread has turned out!
> 
> Here some guy has his pride and joy up for everyone else to enjoy, and along come some jealous sour ***** to bag out a company that none of them have had any dealings with!
> 
> ...


Well said that man.


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

AndrewD said:


> I cant believe how this thread has turned out!
> 
> Here some guy has his pride and joy up for everyone else to enjoy, and along come some jealous sour ***** to bag out a company that none of them have had any dealings with!
> 
> ...


Inclined to agree. This threads about Pupsis car and shouldn't turn into a OS Giken RB30 vs Nissan/Holden RB30 debate. Thats already been done already on another thread and if people really want to continue then it would be politer to do it elsewhere. 

Nice level of fabrication and preparation from the RIPS crew as usual. 

Be interesting to see what sort of power it produces and what the boost/power/torque curves look like.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

AndrewD said:


> I cant believe how this thread has turned out!
> 
> Here some guy has his pride and joy up for everyone else to enjoy, and along come some jealous sour ***** to bag out a company that none of them have had any dealings with!
> 
> ...


Totally agree. Sour grapes if you ask me. 

Unfortunately it seems to be the way of things that people struggle to remain positive about anyones achievements, either personally with their motor or their business successes.

Keep up the great work Rob, its always a delight to read your posts and see your work. You add more than most on the forum and deliver more than most professionally. Leaves need to be taken from your books my man.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Amen!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

What a load of Shite i am reading here.

12000 rpm on a stock crank??? Dream on. Please that is utter shite talk.

Sorry for the attitude problem from myself in the above comments.

But if the standard crank could achieve so much why the **** are we all buying Jun/hks/trust cranks???? 

Mick


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

m6beg said:


> But if the standard crank could achieve so much why the **** are we all buying Jun/hks/trust cranks????
> 
> Mick


shot in the dark here...

maybe they are better balanced than the nissan crank, lighter?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

m6beg said:


> What a load of Shite i am reading here.
> 
> 12000 rpm on a stock crank??? Dream on. Please that is utter shite talk.
> 
> ...


Who said we are "ALL" buying aftermarket cranks?

Maybe you've been told by someone you need it? Who knows.
Lets not get into an argument about it but PLEASE understand that just because you havn't done it, or just because you've been told it can't be done, doesn't mean its true.
For years I've been told things I do can't or won't work, and yet with a tiny budget compared to most I race against, I'm the one with the championship wins and 1st place drag trophies on my shelf?? strange.

I've never had a crank fail, I know of plenty of guys running 1000whp+ on stock 26 cranks, most don't rev to 12k but one I know of definatly does and the only part in his engine that hasn't given trouble at 3 bar+ boost + a big shot of NOS and big rpm is the crank, everything else has failed but never the stock crank.

Here's an example of not believing everything you hear:

Firstly, I absolutly respect what you have done with your car, well done, and you would well know what it takes to do a 9 and what it has cost to get it.

Now, as an example, remove the sequential from your car, put a totally stock high mile used R32 box back in and its pretty common knowledge that you'll drop 0.5 seconds from your time, that gets you around 10.3 - 10.4 right?.

Now consider that, with a long engine I regularly sell for 2k pounds (complete bottom end and complete head, all assembled), I have done a 10.2, with an old stock box in a street skyline on regular pump gas, everyone said it couldn't be done on stock internals,in fact we had to take power OUT to get the stock boxes to hold the 10.2.

Now, put a sequential in my old car that owed 10k pounds all up, not only would I be then around 9.7, I'd also be able to wind some more power into my 100% stock internal, unmodified 2k pound long motor and would probably get down to mid 9's.

That car/motor is now over 5 years old and still going strong untouched so reliability is not an issue either.

Sounds crazy doesn't it but I assure you everything I have just said is 100% true. 

The best thing is, do what your doing, have fun and I'll do the same, but keep in mind that the way you do it may not be the "only" way and everything you hear on the grapevine may not be true.

Rob


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

more pics...


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Truth.

Wrong. My car has a sequential box but has never had the full potential. Ither there is something wrong with the engine. Which Perfect Touch has sorted with new one. Did a few runs at Jap Show yet again transfer box was fooked, But still won it which was to say the least the best day of owning the lemon because of Tweenirob and the boys. Please don't take this the wrong way Rob but in England we have drag strips that are flat or even up hill. It is so harder to do it.

I will place a bet with you here and now get your 10's car that you have made. And i have no disrespect what so ever my wife's Scooby would beat it at the pod.

Don't take this the wrong way. In England things are different.

Mick


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Got to say I am very sorry for fooking the thread up.
Please delete if you need to.


Mick


----------



## Tommy F (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Rob

Can you please tell me why have you fitted twin turbos that have internal waste gates to this high spec engine.
Will this not give the engine loads of back pressure ???


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Yes, lets not wreck this thread.........1 sec, I'll start another as I'm a betting man


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

I'll post a few more pics up later. Lets keep this going on this thread, makes for an interesting read


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Tommy F said:


> Hi Rob
> 
> Can you please tell me why have you fitted twin turbos that have internal waste gates to this high spec engine.
> Will this not give the engine loads of back pressure ???


My choice of Turbo's, I'me still on the learning curve. Was advised by Rob to go external with screamer pipe, if you've only got 10p you can't buy something for 15p, never mind, one day.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

New thread for anything not related to Pupsi's thread is now here:
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/84744-m6beg-lets-carry-over-here.html?posted=1#post768053


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

The washer reservoir and the catch tank incorpotated in to one unit, this is how it looks.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

This is how it will look fitted, well chuffed with how it turned out.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Eventually managed to get a gearbox to handle all that power that its going to produce. O.S.Giken internals all the way from 1st gear to the 5th gear and a quad plate clutch, missed out on the O.S.G. 6 speed sequential, still got my eyes open for one. Thanks goes to DAZ-GTR from on this Forum for the gearbox. Thanks also goes to Rob (Tweenierob) at Perfect Touch for having the task of putting it all together and making it go, and go she definatly will, like a good un.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

One thing that I've yet to purchase for the car is a set of wheels. My choice was Volks, Rays, GTCs 18x9.5 et +12, gold centers, or the Works VSXX, going from 9.5 to 10 width, does it affect the driving behaviour of the car to the degree thats its noticeable?? Anyone have any opinions as to what wheels would look nice and finish the car off, they must be deep dish, the deeper the better, at least 90-100mm or more. Price-wise the best place to buy them from??.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

I think using different widths isn't anything to do with driving behaviour, but more to do with the 4WD system, and different rolling circumferences. 

Can put you in touch with someone if you are interested in VS-XX's


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Here's some more items that came in the post that I had ordered from RHD Japan, items that are required to support all the modification's. 







































There's so much stuff that's been ordered from different places, it's all now started to filter in, slowly.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

This little item I have had to re-sell, I ordered the wrong unit. I thought this was the unit that would enable me to put the car in to R/W/D only mode, to be able to do burnout's but apparently this will do exactly what my Skylab unit is already doing. 










Anybody have any picture's of the unit I need??


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

O.K, here's some pictures of my fuel set-up, made by RIPs, and as far as quality, detail and workmanship is concerned, is second to none. These two are before the GTR logo is painted.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

These two are after the GTR logo has been painted. The colour of the paint is the same as the car, Deep Marine Blue, as will all other item's that will require painting, ie;; coil cover in the engine bay, brackets etc.



















This unit will be sited in the boot on the right hand side.


----------



## Individualist (Jul 7, 2006)

I imagine the 'static' controller top right is what you're after: Grid T.S. Dancer 4 WD Controller. It's connected to a small box of circuitry frequently located in the boot of R32 GTRs together with the OEM electronics. I know Neweraparts.com sell these at around £245 if I remember correctly.

I have used both units simultaneously (Grid & Skylab) without any issues on the road. I hope this helps 



David


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Individualist said:


> I imagine the 'static' controller top right is what you're after: Grid T.S. Dancer 4 WD Controller. It's connected to a small box of circuitry frequently located in the boot of R32 GTRs together with the OEM electronics. I know Neweraparts.com sell these at around £245 if I remember correctly.
> 
> I have used both units simultaneously (Grid & Skylab) without any issues on the road. I hope this helps
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information David, will this unit work and be O.K for my R33, because the 32 and 33 are a bit different as to how the system works, ie; on the 32 if you take the related Fuse out, it becomes permanent R/W/D but if you try the same on the 33, I believe you'll burn out the plates in the Transfer box?? Have I got that right?? But I do believe that, that is the Unit I require.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

I've bought a set of alloy's now, they're the Andrews Veilside rims, I'll post a picture of them tomorrow to see what you guy's think of them??


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

O.K peeps, the Andrews Veilside rims required spacers to clear the brembos. I've now got Workmeisters ssr3 piece rims with the Buff finish on order now from Matty32, but they won't arrive till June. Size is, 19x9.5 et +12, tyres will be 275x30x19. Engine and the gearbox is now installed and running, I've just done 150 miles and Rob (Tweenierob) will now be changing the oil and filter and be doing the final setting up of the engine, within the parameters, untill its done enough mileage before it'll be fully unleashed. I'll be away, abroad till the 2nd week of April, till which time Rob will be tweaking it, when and where needs be. I'll put up a few pix on my return from abroad.


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

Holy shit looks like I have a major competition
check out my rb30/26 build..... Same thing with urs I am shooting for 800hp
but looks like my t78 turbo is too small for that....
I got Gary cook in Australia to build my 1000hp block... But it turns it very shifty so I had to re do everything
now it is almost together after 2 years
check out my build page below


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

i must also say
that RIP GTR logo is VERY NICE....but i think it's OVER DONE.....it's on everything in the engine bay....
i think if you have ONE on either ur manifold should be enough.
looks nice tho !


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

felixy69 said:


> i must also say
> that RIP GTR logo is VERY NICE....but i think it's OVER DONE.....it's on everything in the engine bay....
> i think if you have ONE on either ur manifold should be enough.
> looks nice tho !


I know what you mean, I think that everything RIPs custom manufacture or fabricate will carry their logo, most companies do it.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

The only things in the engine bay with our logo on is the plenim and the catch tank, hardly overkill? 



RKTuning said:


> No good having a top quality build unless it produces the goods !!!!


Just a quick note to let you know that with an identicle bottom end to the one your talking about the one Pupsi has, we've made over 1100hp and run 9.0 @ 152mph at 1.7 bar no NOS in a street car on fully treaded street tyres, so I'm sure you'll now agree, with the correct setup and mapping they can deliver the goods :smokin: Nothing wrong with the shortblocks.


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> The only things in the engine bay with our logo on is the plenim and the catch tank, hardly overkill?


just seems like everything made by u has a logo


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

felixy69 said:


> just seems like everything made by u has a logo


In most cases the customer actually asks for it to have R.I.P.S on it and nothing ever goes on without the customer aproving it, especially custom logo's like Pupsi's.

If we ever make anything for you and you'd prefere it to be bare, thats fine, lol :squintdan


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

I quite like the logo's, a few of Perfect Touch ones will also be going on, as they're the Guy's that will be winding the engine up?????. Roll on. Wheres them Fooking sticker's.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Have I made the right choice in wheel and tyre sizes for a daily driver. Wheel size is 19x9.5 offset+12. Tyre size is 275x30x19, comments please, should I go wider and why??.


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

Same size as mine work fine on the road and track.

Graham


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

pupsi said:


> Have I made the right choice in wheel and tyre sizes for a daily driver. Wheel size is 19x9.5 offset+12. Tyre size is 275x30x19, comments please, should I go wider and why??.


This is exactly what I have.

They'll be some slight rubbing under full lock between the tyre and the inner plastic splash guard but other than that it's perfect. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

I'me a bit late in replying, but thanks Guy's


----------



## GTR33-MP (Dec 29, 2004)

Can't wait to see the beast in the flesh...give me a bell when yr back from hols..


----------



## 30T-WPN (Apr 6, 2008)

lol im from Australia and couldnt help responding to the guy who said that stock rb30 cranks can take 11 000rpm haha what a joke, thats bullshit lol rb30's are a dime a dozen around here ive got an r31 skyline with a single cam rb30 pushing 400hp at the wheels with the unopened engine, its fine now but if i decided to start reving it to say 7500 the crank wouldnt last long.


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

*^^^*

here we go....


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

30T-WPN said:


> lol im from Australia and couldnt help responding to the guy who said that stock rb30 cranks can take 11 000rpm haha what a joke, thats bullshit lol rb30's are a dime a dozen around here ive got an r31 skyline with a single cam rb30 pushing 400hp at the wheels with the unopened engine, its fine now but if i decided to start reving it to say 7500 the crank wouldnt last long.




well my rb30 bottom end has an rb26 head on it, jun cams,gt35r blower and spend most of the day at donny @ 2 bar boost and 7700rpm. no probs,,engine also made 700bhp/660lbs torque ..funny that


----------



## 30T-WPN (Apr 6, 2008)

ok fair enough 7500 was just a ballpark figure, my point is that the crank will give in a fair bit before 11 000 rpm and i wouldnt rev a stock engine past 7000 without an aftermarket harmonic balancer just for piece of mind and yes im sure your engine is pushing 700hp, and you might rev it past that all day and theres more then a few down here pushing the exact same numbers, but what have you done to the other internals is the question?

And do you want your engine to last for 2-3 years or 15 years??

And how many kms had your rb30 short motor done before you used it?? Ifs its a high km block and your reving its tits off i guarantee you that the front and real seals have started eating into the crank and it needs to be re sleeved, also ideally the stock crank could also do with a linish


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

30T-WPN said:


> lol im from Australia and couldnt help responding to the guy who said that stock rb30 cranks can take 11 000rpm haha what a joke, thats bullshit lol rb30's are a dime a dozen around here ive got an r31 skyline with a single cam rb30 pushing 400hp at the wheels with the unopened engine, its fine now but if i decided to start reving it to say 7500 the crank wouldnt last long.


Lol, I'm from New Zealand!!! 
I'm afraid you are a little misguided.
Have you tried to rev a decent RB30 with a stock crank to 11,000rpm? If not, how do you know its bullshit?
Have you reved a RB30 above the majic 7500rpm you speak of? We have many times, in fact 9000rpm and 2 bar with a stock crank is quite the norm.

What does your 31 do on the 1/4? 14s at 100mph if your real lucky?

Come on man, you've made 2 posts, both of which saying how others on here are full of shyte, when YOU HAVE run 8s on a stock crank and pull close to 10,000rpm at times, get back to us with comments you can actually back up.

Rob


----------



## 30T-WPN (Apr 6, 2008)

im not saying anyones full of it, not trying to sound up myself im saying that one statement from one guy is in MY OPINION false, no i havent ever tried reving it to 11 grand but have seen many people build engines and if the stock crank could take 11grand then why do all these people use aftermarket cranks that are designed to be safely pushed to 9grand etc etc, i dont want to argue about it so just forget it


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

30T-WPN said:


> stock rb30 cranks can take 11 000rpm haha what a joke, thats bullshit.


    I must have miss read, sorry.

I think you'll find the 11,000rpm comment was directed at RB26 cranks and I know for a fact that has been done reliably many times.

Personally I have been to well over 9000rpm on a stock RB30 crank and run 8s with one.

Alot of these aftermarket cranks form part of a stroker kit and when staying with the same stroke/capacity, many people have been told 'they need a billet crank' when clearly that is not the case, its been proven time and time again that the stock cranks are actually more that up to the task for most poeple.

Rob


----------



## 30T-WPN (Apr 6, 2008)

yea heaps of people around here are told they need a billet crank to rev the engines hard, maybe people are gettin ripped




R.I.P.S NZ said:


> a customer of mine with vast experience in big power 26's has just ordered one of our billet mains RB30s, he will specificly run a stock RB30 crank and intends to rev to 11,000+ and make more than 1400hp,
> Rob
> 
> Rob


So you reckon the crank can take 11 000??


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

30T-WPN said:


> yea heaps of people around here are told they need a billet crank to rev the engines hard, maybe people are gettin ripped
> so you reckon the crank can take 11 000??


I don't know, I've never said they'd take it, my customer has done many 26s reving to 11,000+ and he feels confident he can do it with the 30 as well on a stock crank.

I've found just over 9000rpm is fine so who knows what he can get out of it, time will tell I suppose.

Rob


----------



## shanef (Jun 8, 2006)

teardowns would be more necessary on the higher revving engines though yeah?


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Obviously higher revving engines will require rebuilding more often than those that aren't highly revved??


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Sure, the loading goes up emensley (spelling  ) with the extra rpm, double the rpm you have aprox 8 times the load so even an extra 500rpm is alot more load.

I'm not sure what maintainence schedule he may have in mind (his is a solid block, drag race only motor) but I havn't touched the 240z motor since it went together and its been abused for testing.

We have 8000-8500rpm 800hp road race engines doing 2-3 seasons on a set of bearings so its not as bad as some of you may think.

Rob


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

On a road going vehicle I would imagine at least around 50,000 miles, and thats giving it some on most occasions. I would be surprised if it didn't return that at the very least!! Bearing in mind that the regular maintenance isn't skipped. I'me looking at double that figure with religious oil and filter changes.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

100,000 miles for a 700-800hp engine is a huge ask, I would expect 30-40,000 miles would be a good time for a refresh, no point in running the motor till its worn out, best to grab it while its still able to have a basic refresh.
Best thing to do is keep an eye on the oil filters (cut them open) at each change and see whats going on in there.

Rob


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> Sorry what i meant to ask you was how many of your engines have forged cranks





> None, as a stock one is more than up to the task of coping with the engines we have done.


Are not standard RB cranks forged ?


Oh I was just updating my resume and what do you know, it says I can spell.......

Rob your car is not the fastest Jap road registered car in NZ @162mph ....

Mines been radar gunned at over 300kph ....


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Sorry waddled off on a tangent then, 
Nice looking engine matey ...


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Rob your car is not the fastest Jap road registered car in NZ @162mph ....
> 
> Mines been radar gunned at over 300kph ....


Your car will do 300+kph in a 1/4 mile??????????????????

.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Same question as above (Ludders).


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> Your car will do 300+kph in a 1/4 mile??????????????????


Yes.....
Actually more than 300.....
A flying 1/4 actually


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Yes.....
> Actually more than 300.....
> A flying 1/4 actually



OK let me ask again.

What speed will your car reach from standstill in a 1/4 mile???

???????



.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Yes.....
> Actually more than 300.....
> A flying 1/4 actually


I dought that Glen, we arn't talking a 5 k run up here, maybe 260-270kph with a 1 k run up, Ive done the same test in an almost exact same powered GTR.

My turn for a dig :chuckle: 

Rob


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Rob your car is not the fastest Jap road registered car in NZ @162mph ....
> 
> Mines been radar gunned at over 300kph ....





Ludders said:


> Your car will do 300+kph in a 1/4 mile??????????????????





GT-R Glenn said:


> Yes.....
> Actually more than 300.....
> A flying 1/4 actually


----------



## bernmc (Dec 26, 2006)

Great. Another very interesting build thread that's been turned into a willy-waggling contest.

Perhaps we should have a 'My knob is bigger than yours' forum, and then maybe we can keep on topic...

pupsi, if I were you, I'd ask a Mod with a broom to clean things up


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

It seem to always be the same people and always in a r.i.ps thread, funny that?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Seems our poor Glen has nothing better to do than dig at things he can only dream of doing.

Besides, what your saying can't possibly be true, the 'lovely stickers' you have on your car have not only devalued it dramaticly, they would surely fall off at anything over 200kph. :flame: 


No more Glen, time to leave threads alone and let people, who are trying to share info people are actually interested in, to get on with it in piece.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

C'mon Rob I dont dream about drag racing lol ....
Circuit racing is much more challenging.
I have lots of hobbies, cars is only one of them.
And like I have said before , Croydons car is still the fastest "street Jap car" in NZ.
You can plaster slogans all over your post's in pomland where no one knows anything about NZ racing but C'mon man ....Have you forgotten ?


Im quite interested in most of what you guys are saying though.

Mate those stickers are well stuck on , they didnt fall off over 200 ...
And they are pretty easy to take off with a heat gun , if and when I get around to needing / wanting to.
I never mentioned the run up for the flying 1/4 , but Thames Valley car club run it every year .......feel free to have a go.
Its a 1k run up ....
No doubt you can set a new world record ?
_


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

Any pictures of the engine fitted?
Whens Rob going to wind the boost up and get some UK measured power figures?


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

Rob built the motor and sent it to pupsi in the uk, so a uk workshop will be doing the installing and mapping i imagine.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Croydons car is still the fastest "street Jap car" in NZ.
> You can plaster slogans all over your post's in pomland where no one knows anything about NZ racing but C'mon man ....Have you forgotten ?


Its a real shame you just can't let it go mate.
Croydens car may have been road legal in NZ once apon a time and it may have, at the time, been the fastest jap street car in NZ, but ITS NOT NOW, its 2008 everywhere in the world except maybe where you live, get over it.

As far as I know it hasn't been on a strip in NZ for years and when it did last run it was not even close to being in a road legal state, let it go, you are wrong, end of story.
And, if you were right, why is it that NZ's largest car magazine (and japanese performance car specialist) told us we had the 'title' as soon as we went quicker than the supra at 9.5?? Strange????

Unless you can prove without dought that anything I have said above is not true, stop going on about it, let it go!!

And, I still don't believe your GTR would average 300kph in a 1/4 mile with a 1k run up, for you to claim it can, which you have, I'm sure you can back it up, lets see it.


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

Dynamix said:


> Rob built the motor and sent it to pupsi in the uk, so a uk workshop will be doing the installing and mapping i imagine.


Yes but if you read his posts it was in and being run in 2 weeks ago, so there should be some pics and it should be close to final mapping time


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Hey Rob I never said it "averaged" 300kph, I said its been radar gunned at over 300 ....



> R32: [email protected] 100% stock internals, 600+whp. quickest/fastest street skyline in NZ.


Ok If Croydons record is "too old" then please update your own sig, as I believe Arthur has done 10.03 with his street skyline ....


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Hey Rob I never said it "averaged" 300kph, I said its been radar gunned at over 300 ....


Dought it very much but whatever you say Glen.




GT-R Glenn said:


> Ok If Croydons record is "too old" then please update your own sig, as I believe Arthur has done 10.03 with his street skyline ....


Thanks for that I'll check it out and be sure to change my sig :wavey:

Please Glen, no more, leave this thread alone, take the hint man for christ sakes.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

David said:


> Yes but if you read his posts it was in and being run in 2 weeks ago, so there should be some pics and it should be close to final mapping time


Guy's, I've just got back from being abroad yesterday morning, the car is now being mapped (as I'me typing this) by Rob (Tweenierob) at Perfect Touch, will post up the power figures and such or the graph, after I pick up the car tonight, fingers crossed.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Figures so far are; at 1bar 618 bhp and 475 torque across the range, but still got to wind it up a bit more slowly, thats with the boost controller not working, Robs having a look at it now. Will hopefully have the final figures later on tonight. In my books thats bloody good going, for the first reading??


----------



## bernmc (Dec 26, 2006)

Pfft. Only 618BPH. I fitted chrome valve caps yesterday, so I must have at least 800BHP now :chuckle: 

   :bowdown1:


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Another update from Rob (Tweenierob) still with the boost controller not working, second reading, its at 1bar 640bhp and 550 torque. GO ON ROB.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Excellent Pupsi/Rob, keep up the good work and be sure to post some pics when you're finished :thumbsup:


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Another update, 650bhp now, and the turbo wastegates are restricting the power output, the turbos can't get rid of the exhaust gases quick enough and are therefore strangling themselves. Looks like I'll be going for the T51 SPL, unless Rob can pull something out of reserve, I'me sure he will find a way, at least for the time being anyway. Was thinking of installing external wastegates, but will then have to modify the manifolds, may be better to go the T51 route??


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Quick update from me, Exh housing are restricting flow and back pressure is pushing the wastegates open (twin port wastegates also). 
Interesting that cam timing made very little difference to the back pressure  (private joke). 

Rear turbo gasket has blown out from the pressure and stopped play today.

 

Rob


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Was down at PT earlier today while Rob was working away on this car.....

Serious amount of back pressure from these turbos......
Pupsi you really need to get rid of them mate.......they look like some pre historic turbos that just aint designed for the RB30 mate.....
Get that T51 on mate, you know it makes sense.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Lamb said:


> Was down at PT earlier today while Rob was working away on this car.....
> 
> Serious amount of back pressure from these turbos......
> Pupsi you really need to get rid of them mate.......they look like some pre historic turbos that just aint designed for the RB30 mate.....
> Get that T51 on mate, you know it makes sense.


Looking into it right now. Anyone got one for sale??


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

pupsi said:


> Another update from Rob (Tweenierob) still with the boost controller not working, second reading, its at 1bar 640bhp and 550 torque. GO ON ROB.


Why not just piss the internal waste gated rear housings off and run normal housings and plumb in some 38mm or 40mm gates? Would be the easiest and cheapest method.. I think keeping the twin turbo setup would be very uniquie as the trends are for big singles..


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah it would be a shame to lose the large twins.
It looks bloody gorgeous and good large twins on a RIPS RB30 + nitrous installation should be good for awesome results. 
Keep twins!


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Agreed twins do look good, however...
By the time you have purchased new exh housing, made new dump pipes, Modified the manifolds to take wastegates, made wastegate vent pipes etc etc you may as well start all over again. Rob's fabrication is 2nd to none IMHO and it would be criminal to start butchering his manifolds to 'get it to work'.
The current turbo's are way too late spooling also which isnt going to get much better running ext gates.
I'd like to see a RB30 with 2530's/2540's on, unfort they wont look anywhere near as good as top mounts but should pull full boost 1500rpm earlier than these.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Well, as you can all imagine, I'me well gutted, I thought the turbo's would have been able to handle the power that the engine was going to produce, they should have, as they're rated at 475 each, but to give up the ghost at only 650 is disappointing to say the least, they've got to come off now anyway, will need to check that they are the 475hp ones, or have I ended up with the lower ones by mistake. Don't know why they gave up at only two thirds of their power handling capacity?? The engine is just awesome, its doing what its built for, but the turbo's?? I'me well pissed off, they were a big let down.
Hats off to Rob (Tweenierob) for all the time, effort, on the installation and relocating bits and pieces so that everything worked as it did before the transplant.
Back to the drawing board, T51 Kai?? or which twins??.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Pupsi I would go with a big single. If a 2.8 can get full boost at 4700 rpm and pulling strong them the extra capacity of the RB30 should help it get going a bit sooner. IMHO the T51 is the nuts mate, sure you have seen the video and it ain't called the Whistely job for nothing, when she starts whistling and the external waste gate opens you better hold.

I think that a big single looks a lot better than the more complicated twin set up

dont know what you think















Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Get the T51 on there mate and let the engine do what its suppose to do.....its a big lump thats been designed to push alot of power and deserves a quality turbo to finish it off........forget all this garrett equivalent stuff.

No offence to Rob @ RIPS......as great as the fabrication is i think those turbos have let down the whole package......(just my opinion of course!).....im sure they are the same ones ludders had on his car and they didnt do then business then either if i recall........

No doubt the car will be a stonker when its done and all the waiting would of been worth it. :thumbsup: 

Pupsi......keep us posted mate.


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

The turbo's are only 48trim rather than the 56trim 475hp units. IMPO the turbo compressor and exhaust are a bad missmatch. Back pressure central 

Cant argue with 650hp at just over a bar, but the fun stops there.

I think Rob has proven the engine package in his 240z, now just gotta fit a worthy blower/blowers. HKS 2835's or HKS 3037's would make for a nice looking twin setup.

1.4bar on a T51 Kai for the street, 1.9bar to show its heels to pretty much anything..

Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Lamb said:


> No offence to Rob @ RIPS......as great as the fabrication is i think those turbos have let down the whole package......(just my opinion of course!).....im sure they are the same ones ludders had on his car and they didnt do then business then either if i recall........


No offence taken, don't worry about that at all.

They are not the same turbo's as Ludders.

Doing 'the business' is all relative to what the customer asks for, if you exceed what he asks for, that, to me, is doing "the business"

Ludders did 'the business' alright, it made more power than he had asked for when ordering his engine and we got it running beautifully, we then added a small shot and got over 800bhp with smaller turbo's than these. 

I'm really sorry these comments are on this thread, I can assure everyone that my main concern is that the customer is happy but your only getting 1/2 the story.

I understand your dissapointed Pupsi but you havn't even driven the car with the 650bhp at 1 bar as far as I'm aware?

Pupsi, Please, before making some of the comments you have, which could make me look incompetent, I really wish you had explained what actually happened during the ordering/build process of this engine, we discussed, at length what your choices may bring.

Rob


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

What turbos are actually on the car ? Trawled back through Pupsis past posts and he's mentioned 3071R's a fair bit but can't see a 48 trim 3071r listed on Garretts site (?)


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Just to clear a few things up. I think maybe Rob (Rips) has misunderstood some of the comments that I have made and he feels that it may make him look incompetent, no, not my intention at all, Rob you have misunderstood me. Rob has built me a fantastic engine and more, I have no complaints what-so-ever. I'me disappointed in the Turbo selection thats all. The manifolds had already been made for the first choice of Turbo, which originally was to be the GT2860RSs aka Disco Potato, which is what I thought were fitted to Ludders engine. After Ludders experiencing what he did (exhaust gases not exiting quickly enough, back pressure) I then decided I didn't want the same Turbo's, as I then would experience the same problems as Ludders, we then went for the GT3701Rs as they would fit the manifold that was already made thinking that, that would solve the problem. I must however say, that I thought that the Turbo's 3701Rs were going to be the ones that are rated at 475hp each, for that the measurements don't match up as Mambastu has already mentioned. Mistakes do happen, as maybe has in this case, and in no way am I insinuating any wrong doing on Robs behalf. Remember I have spent a lot of money on this project and of course I'me going to be disappointed if something has gone wrong or not as anticipated. As I mentioned before Rob has built me a fantastic engine, fuel system and quite a few other things, in fact I've asked him to quote me for a few other things that I will now be needing. I hope this sorts out any misunderstanding you may have Rob. The engine he has built me is like a whore, the more you give it, the more it wants, lol. isn't that what we all want??


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

pupsi said:


> The engine he has built me is like a whore, the more you give it, the more it wants, lol. isn't that what we all want??


Thanks, and well said 
After the first engine was built and the target power was increased to 800bhp we both knew the 2nd turbo's were never 'ideal' for boost down low, instant response and big top end power but decided to try it cause who says you can't have it all!! worth a try.

The original 650hp setup has also since been proven to be great.

I assure you, with a T04z or T51 or similar you will have acceptable response and your 800hp with ease (I just did a motor that made 800hp @ 1 bar and was just getting warmed up) so go for it, the motor will love it.

Rob


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

So do I stick with the 650bhp and have the turbos kick in at 4500rpm for the time being, untill I source a T51, or bin it all and go all out tooth and nail for the T51??


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> 100,000 miles for a 700-800hp engine is a huge ask, I would expect 30-40,000 miles would be a good time for a refresh, no point in running the motor till its worn out, best to grab it while its still able to have a basic refresh.
> Best thing to do is keep an eye on the oil filters (cut them open) at each change and see whats going on in there.
> 
> Rob



Rob, what would you consider to be part of a refresh job?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Surely that depends what YOU want from the car Pupsi, what are your goals?

I wanted a 10 second car capable of 200mph+ which was never in a month of Sundays going to come from the T04Z I was recommended to buy, hence I'll be changing to the T51R SPL.


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

matt j said:


> Surely that depends what YOU want from the car Pupsi, what are your goals?
> 
> I wanted a 10 second car capable of 200mph+ which was never in a month of Sundays going to come from the T04Z I was recommended to buy, hence I'll be changing to the T51R SPL.



Matt, out of interest who recomended that? Feel free to pm if its a toucjy subject


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

pupsi said:


> So do I stick with the 650bhp and have the turbos kick in at 4500rpm for the time being, untill I source a T51, or bin it all and go all out tooth and nail for the T51??


Maybe the answer lies in a test drive. Have you had a chance to take the car out since returning from holiday? See how it feels. You will soon know if you want something different.


Jeff


.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Cardiff R33 said:


> Matt, out of interest who recomended that? Feel free to pm if its a toucjy subject


PM sent, this is not the place to discuss.


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Agreed!


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

matt j said:


> Surely that depends what YOU want from the car Pupsi, what are your goals?
> 
> I wanted a 10 second car capable of 200mph+ which was never in a month of Sundays going to come from the T04Z I was recommended to buy, hence I'll be changing to the T51R SPL.


Agreed, no chance of your goal with the T04Z. The SPL kicks in a little later than I would like (was also thinking of the same) but the KAI gives you the power sooner, albeit about 200hp less, (make up for it with the Nos) I'me sure you can also achieve your goal with the Kai, thats what I'me contemplating or should I go for the SPL?? Decisions, decisions.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Ludders said:


> Maybe the answer lies in a test drive. Have you had a chance to take the car out since returning from holiday? See how it feels. You will soon know if you want something different.
> 
> The turbos dont start making boost till 4500rpm and are on full song at around 5250, 5500rpm, thats useless on a 650bhp car!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

pupsi said:


> Ludders said:
> 
> 
> > The turbos dont start making boost till 4500rpm and are on full song at around 5250, 5500rpm, thats useless on a 650bhp car!
> ...


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Do they fit on the current manifold?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Hugo said:


> Do they fit on the current manifold?


Yes, the entire build was finished with the other turbo's on the same manifolds, same dump pipes etc, I think the only thing we had to mess round with was the wastegate actuator mounts, I probably still have the first set we made, I also still have the 1st set of brand new turbos (never run)

Maybe contact pupsi, might be a way to keep everyone happy here.

Rob


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah I quite feel for Rob and Pupsi, this awesome build should not end like this!
I'm sure it will come to a good end :smokin:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

pupsi said:


> Agreed, no chance of your goal with the T04Z. The SPL kicks in a little later than I would like (was also thinking of the same) but the KAI gives you the power sooner, albeit about 200hp less, (make up for it with the Nos) I'me sure you can also achieve your goal with the Kai, thats what I'me contemplating or should I go for the SPL?? Decisions, decisions.


Pupsi, having seen the results John got with his RB28 KAI and what results can be achieved with the SPL - in terms of driveability against performance, I chose to go with the SPL. I'm also going to install a nitrous kit to help spool the turbo on the strip but with having the sequential I don't think keeping it on song on the road will be too difficult or take away the driveability.
There's one way to find out, but I'm sure with the extra displacement your's would be more than capable. Depends what you want but if you go the T51R route at least you have the manifold there if you ever change you mind.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

matt j said:


> Pupsi, having seen the results John got with his RB28 KAI and what results can be achieved with the SPL - in terms of driveability against performance, I chose to go with the SPL. I'm also going to install a nitrous kit to help spool the turbo on the strip but with having the sequential I don't think keeping it on song on the road will be too difficult or take away the driveability.
> There's one way to find out, but I'm sure with the extra displacement your's would be more than capable. Depends what you want but if you go the T51R route at least you have the manifold there if you ever change you mind.


Yep Matt you're right, I'll keep hold of the manifold. Decision, its going to be the T51 Kai, will be ordering the complete kit tomorrow. Game still on!!


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Good choice mate, I am sure you wont be disappointed and you will never tire of the sound that's for sure.

But you cant call it the whistely job, as I have the TM on that :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: 



Smokey :smokin:


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Smokey 1 said:


> Good choice mate, I am sure you wont be disappointed and you will never tire of the sound that's for sure.
> 
> But you cant call it the whistely job, as I have the TM on that :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:
> 
> ...


Put a Screamer pipe/Chatter pipe on it, and call it the Screamer/Chatter job?? LOL.


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

pupsi said:


> Agreed, no chance of your goal with the T04Z. The SPL kicks in a little later than I would like (was also thinking of the same) but the KAI gives you the power sooner, albeit about 200hp less, (make up for it with the Nos) I'me sure you can also achieve your goal with the Kai, thats what I'me contemplating or should I go for the SPL?? Decisions, decisions.


I dunno about 200mph but a few guys in aus are doing 10 second passes with t04z's (standard displacement rb26) with not to much trouble.. your sequential would help the times even more..

Smokey1, when does boost kick in with the kai on your 2.8? I'm interested to know when boost would come on with a 3L with cams/headwork.. Who was the user on here who did the rb30 conversion himself (R32 GT-R) I could ask him if i new his username?

Cheers.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

User name you're looking for is R32Combat (Andy) also known as the Skylab man?? he built his own RB30. Hope that helps.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Dynamix said:


> I dunno about 200mph but a few guys in aus are doing 10 second passes with t04z's (standard displacement rb26) with not to much trouble.. your sequential would help the times even more..


Full weight cars, on street tyres?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

matt j said:


> Full weight cars, on street tyres?


Now, I can't back this up with a timeslip but Sparks TO4z RB30 R34 full weight definatly feels like a mid 10 to me on a good track.

Rob


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Now, I can't back this up with a timeslip but Sparks TO4z RB30 R34 full weight definatly feels like a mid 10 to me on a good track.
> 
> Rob


Rob, was it the .86 Ex/H and what pressure did it run? 
FYI, Mine was running 1.6Bar.
Cheers,
Matt.


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

matt j said:


> Full weight cars, on street tyres?


Yep mate the one i'm thinking of did an 10.9xx @ can't remember, shitty cheap federal street 17" tyre's, full street trim, was featured in HPI magazine issue 63 here in aus..

Just found this too


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Dynamix said:


> Yep mate the one i'm thinking of did an 10.9xx @ can't remember, shitty cheap federal street 17" tyre's, full street trim, was featured in HPI magazine issue 63 here in aus..


Sorry mate, I meant 10 seconds not 11.
I was advised that sub 10 (9.97 to be accurate) was achievable from the T04Z with a 50 shot of nitrous (Mine had the .86 housing not the 1.0) - obviously it was just another one of the days where the odour of BS overpowered the smell of the farm.


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Just to clear up any confusion, it wasn't me or Perfect Touch who gave Matt any of the previous advice on what was needed on his car.

Rob


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

tweenierob said:


> Just to clear up any confusion, it wasn't me or Perfect Touch who gave Matt any of the previous advice on what was needed on his car.
> 
> Rob


Rob, I have in no way insinuated that either you or Perfect-Touch have ever given me any advice purely to sell high profit parts, if people have jumped to that conclusion they are truly mistaken.
I've never received anything other than polite, professional and honest customer service/opinions from you and PT. 

Pupsi, apologies for dragging your thread off topic mate.
Mods can clean up if you want.

Matt.


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Lol no worries Matt, i had a funny PM from someone about it....

When you back dude?

Pupsi call u in 5 mate

Rob


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Here's the wheels, they weren't supposed to arrive till June, still I'me not complaining. They were supposed to be delivered to Rob at Perfect Touch but instead came to my home address. Still no worries at least they are here, they're actually better in the flesh, well pleased. 19x9.5 et+12


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Work Meister S1s? Good choice


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

matt j said:


> I was advised that sub 10 (9.97 to be accurate) was achievable from the T04Z with a 50 shot of nitrous (Mine had the .86 housing not the 1.0) - obviously it was just another one of the days where the odour of BS overpowered the smell of the farm.


It probably is "possible" but it depends on the car, the tyres, how much you strip it, what fuel its on, the track, the gearbox you have, what diff ratio's you have and the skill of the driver to name a few.

With a suitable engine and decent fuel you'd have to be pushing around 900bhp with the NOS.

Possible and reasonably easily do-able are usually 2 quite different things though.

Rob


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> It probably is "possible" but it depends on the car, the tyres, how much you strip it, what fuel its on, the track, the gearbox you have, what diff ratio's you have and the skill of the driver to name a few.
> 
> With a suitable engine and decent fuel you'd have to be pushing around 900bhp with the NOS.
> 
> ...


Rob, that would be going away from what I asked though...
The engine _was_ an HKS RB 28 step 2, it ran a T04Z with .86 exhaust housing, was stock weight plus cage, ran an OS88 sequential which was not engaging gear correctly and was mapped to a claimed 580bhp ATW at 1.6Bar. 
As I said, I was advised that the above could run sub 10 with a 50 shot of Nitrous as run by Tim - although having read the claim it would appear there may have been a timing issue. You still think that can push a sub 10 on a full (1600Kg) weight car??? :nervous:


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Matt
I'm not sure if that's what you meant but I didn't know there were any timing issues over the 9.95 I ran, even though it was at Elvington.
I also ran a 10.1 at Melbourne and a 10.08 at Um al-Quwain.
Only managed a 10.2 at Pod though.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Tim said:


> Matt
> I'm not sure if that's what you meant but I didn't know there were any timing issues over the 9.95 I ran, even though it was at Elvington.
> I also ran a 10.1 at Melbourne and a 10.08 at Um al-Quwain.
> Only managed a 10.2 at Pod though.


Tim, I thought I read somewhere the timing at Elvington was incorrect or suspected not to be accurate.

Was your car 2.8 Step 2, T04Z .86 housing and 50 shot Nitrous - I did hear you ran a lot more than 50?


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

I know the times at Elvington were always taken with a pinch of salt but the times from other strips just about backed it up.
Step 3 2.8 and T04Z, can't remember if that was with the 0.86 or the 1.00, I had both fitted for a while.
That was on 15" Nittos though which were worth 1/2 a second, not proper road tyres. 1.4 60'
My gas equated to about 60bhp at the hubs.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Tim said:


> I know the times at Elvington were always taken with a pinch of salt but the times from other strips just about backed it up.
> Step 3 2.8 and T04Z, can't remember if that was with the 0.86 or the 1.00, I had both fitted for a while.
> That was on 15" Nittos though which were worth 1/2 a second, not proper road tyres. 1.4 60'
> My gas equated to about 60bhp at the hubs.



Great result Tim, I presume you ran more than 1.6 Bar though?
The Nur must have been close to 1600KG too?
Something for us with 'road cars' to aspire to :thumbsup:


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Just 1.6 bar and well over 1600kg.

Sorry to go off topic.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Bloody good reults though, considering the weight??


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

A good 60ft and a sequential box would have had alot to do with those times and you can't expect to do similar times unless you get the 60 ft similar and have the box to help you.

A 9 in any case is a great acheivement.

Rob


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

Any updates?


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

O.K. we are now back on track again. The twins are coming off and a complete custom made T04z is going on with the 91 housing. Rob at RIPs is doing all the fabrication work, ie exhaust manifold, etc. I estimate that in about a fortnight it should be up and running, assuming that Rob at RIPs can send the bits and pieces A.S.A.P. and that Rob (Tweenierob) at Perfect Touch is not tied up doing something else. Really wanted the T51 but couldn't source one, but hey I may be surprised with what the T04z is capable of and may be happy with it, if not I can always change it again for the T51, have the best of both worlds, one at a time. I'll put some pix up tomorrow of the T04z kit. I'll ask Rob at RIPs to send me some more pix, or maybe he may post them up if he reads this.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

The kit is all finished and on the way already, 2 boxes about 18kg each.

We did manifold, turbo, 50mm Pro watsegate, dump pipe, screamer pipe, turbo air intake with filter, intercooler pipe from turbo to intercooler, all water and oil lines and a heat sheild for the abs pump.

Here's some pix of some of the kit:




























The heat sheild has a heat proof lining on the inside of it too.



















The turbo and pipes have been polished, I'm sure Pupsi will show some pix once its all installed.

Rob


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

nice work as usual Rob!!


----------



## beaumackenzie (Jan 21, 2008)

beautiful work, should be there beside the mona lisa, 

incompetent robbie's got the midas touch!, i hardly call a 9 second pass on a certain r34's 1st run incompetent, i went and bought the magazine just to read the piece of the article that had been blanked out and i can assure anyone with doubts that there is no incompetence to be found anywhere in the aforementioned work of any project rob has done.

i am surprised that the big wigs of nissans international motorsport development sqaud havent come knocking on robbies door offering multi million dollar contracts, these engines are world beaters in there own right.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Its the quality of the work that I'me paying for, goods can be obtained anywhere, its the quality that counts, thats why I keep going back and keep giving Rob money. lol. Well worth it, for what he churns out.


----------



## binjoau (May 30, 2008)

taken me a couple of hours to read this thread all the way through! I hope the new turbo works out for you! Sounds like you need a break that's for sure!!! Excellent work Rob, looks well nice! Maybe I'll have to get some numbers on the lotto and come pay you a visit when I'm eventually allowed an R33 GTR!!! Damn Canadian import laws!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

Its toady from Neighbours!! :chuckle:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

I like it!!! that turbo makes me look small!! haha
It also makes the 240z look small :chuckle: 



















Who is Toady by the way?? Handsome chap I hope, lol


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

What the **** is that, does it go on the Space Shuttle??


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Rob,is that a GT47-88r.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

plumwerks said:


> Rob,is that a GT47-88r.


No, its quite a bit smaller than that, based on a GT45


----------



## binjoau (May 30, 2008)

No plumwerx its a dinner plate!!!! Holy sh*t!!


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

I went for a ride in a supra with a GT47 and that car reset the level power I think I could be comfortable with,we're talking serious wheelspin at 70-75 mph with M/T dot slicks,the acceleration was just brutal,I wanted it to be over but I also wanted more.


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

:chuckle:


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

I don't understand the last post, with the photograph, whats the point or meaning behind it????????????????


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

For some reason Roger seems to think I look like this chap.
Why he would remember some guy from Neighbours so vividly is a bit concerning though :nervous: 

I can assure everyone in real life I am alot fitter than Toady will ever be, NOT!! lol

Rob


----------



## binjoau (May 30, 2008)

So Harold Bishop (neighbours) is doing a television interview with a live audience. After answering a few questions from the host its the audiences turn to ask a few.

One of the audience asks him: So how come your so fat then?

Harold answers: Because everytime I climb off your mum she gives me a cookie.


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Good one.


----------



## binjoau (May 30, 2008)

Rob,

Any idea how much that turbo weighed? Just out of interest.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Bad news is, that the goods that Rob from RIPs has fabricated and sent to me, namely a complete T04z kit along with the custom pipework for the intercooler and a heatshield for the ABS unit, should have got to me by now but hasn't. I made enquiries and tried tracking the parcels but no luck, so got in touch with Parcel Force and after some enquiries Parcel Force think that the parcels may be coming by sea-freight instead of air-freight, I was told that they should have been delivered to me by now (air-freight) and the only thing they can think of is that by mistake they have been sea-freighted. The weird thing is that they can't even confirm where the parcels are?? BTW, this is through no fault of Rob, as even he thought I would have had the goods by now. The only thing confirmed is that they left country of origin (N.Z) on the 15/7/08. On the tracking system; Status----Advised, they can't even tell me what that means. Normally status would be delivered, if delivered, or custom charges, if any, or at depot if they were unable to deliver. Anyone on here work for Parcel Force?? that may be able to help.
Another question, for a quick response car, are the cams Tomei 280 10.8 lift a good choice, or is there another cam that would be better and how much of a difference would that make.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

That really sucks, so if its coming by sea how long does that take?


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

Parcel Force once again? Their tracking system sucks.. Didn't display anything for me until the package was delivered...

RIPS work impresses me everytime btw! Good craftsmenship!

Marc


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

I sent them and paid for them by air on a 5-7 working day service and it cost me plenty.

If they have sent them by sea I will kick up such a fuss.

I specificly sent 2 seperate parcels so there we no issues with excessive weight etc, the limit for air is 20kg and they were around 16-18kg each package.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

hodgie said:


> That really sucks, so if its coming by sea how long does that take?


At a guess around 6 weeks?? I think Ludders car took 6 weeks to get here?? so I reckon it'll be the same. Rob, if you can try to find out at your end if they know where the parcels are. The guess from Parcel Force at my end is that they are most likely coming via sea-freight, doesn't add up though, on the tracking site it says left country of origin (N.Z) 15/7/08, there couldn't have been a boat ready to leave on the same day, too much of a coincidence.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Good News is that the parcels arrived in the U.K on the 27/7/08 and are now awaiting customs clearance and custom charges. Its just showed up on the tracking system a few hours ago, HOORAY. Looking forward to collecting them and handing them over to Rob (Tweenierob) and hopefully I shall be driving around in my Skyline and giving it the beans by the weekend. Game back on.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Leaving on the 15th and getting to you the UK on the 27th is 12 days but only about 8 or 9 business days, I send it on a 5-7 business day service so its only really a day or 2 late at most.

Thank **** for that, I'm glad its all there, you had me worried for a while.

Rob


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

The goodies are with Rob (Tweenierob) now, I dropped them off to him last night at around 11.30pm, nice one for that Rob, (waiting for me). I took some pix of the items and I'll post them up later on, camera battery has gone flat, (kids used the camera at Thorpe Park) on charge now.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Looking forward to it. Fancy bringing the car to Santa Pod next weekend??


Jeff


.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Jeff, if I'me in the Country, I will be there.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Piccie of the turbo.












The 50mm wastegate and screamer pipe.












The manifold.












Another of the manifold.






























And all the bits together.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

The next time I see these items in the flesh, or shall I say in the metal, will be hopefully on Sunday evening under the bonnet, where they belong and doing what RIPs have designed them to do.
All working in time and to the best of their ability, all fitted and choreographed by Rob (Tweenierob). I hope its powerful enough without me wanting to upgrade to a GT42. If I do go that route, I'me hoping that that will just be a case of unbolting that turbo and bolting on the GT42. I'me assuming that is possible on this kit that RIPs have made me?? Roll on Sunday.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

It is now going to be Monday, some fabricating will be required to connect the downpipe to the exhaust, everything will be fitted by Sunday ready to have the connection pipe made on Monday as they're closed on Sunday, DAMN. Next weekend hopefully Rob (Tweenierob) if he can, will be at the Pod with it (I'll be out of the country) to see how it does on the strip, bearing in mind it'll be set-up for street use, response being the key factor, but hey, we all like to know how long it takes our cars to do the quarter mile in??


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

All being well both our cars will be going up the strip mate, HOW LUCKY AM I!! pick a car any car lol!!

I'll text you the times 

Rob


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Spoke with Rob (Tweenierob) last night, its finally up and running. He said it was impressive, the car starts making boost by around 2800-2900 rpm. I'me going abroad on Saturday for a week so Robs got plenty of time to fiddle about with it and fine tune it, so on my return it should be even more impressive?? I hope he gets a chance to take it to the Pod at the weekend and see what times he can get out of it?? Last week the Grid TS Dancer also arrived by post and that too will need to be fitted but that'll have to wait until I get back. Slowly but surely, everything is hopefully getting back to plan.


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Quick update from me, hope you dont mind but a small correction on one thing 

Looking at datalogs from last night your car is pulling 1bar at 2800rpm, boost is building up way before then. On the flip side to this though, you did ask me to dial it in for max response and boost threshold, the down side to this is that top end power will be sacrificed and you can feel it drop off. I discussed this with Rob last night at 2am  and we agreed to drop the rev limit to suit, as i discussed with you last night Geoff the car will definately do an indicated 200hpm so its not shy at the top.
I hope i havent made it sound like its flat at the top as it isnt, but peak power will be less.

Its what i needed personally to be happy with the car myself and it is awesome.

Look forward to handing over the keys next week.

Rob


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

NICE! Happy times, finally :clap::clap::clap:

Pupsi you must be well chuffed and eager to come back from your trip :thumbsup:


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Geoff you're SO gonna have to take me for a spin once you get it back from Rob


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

tweenierob said:


> as i discussed with you last night Geoff the car will definately do an indicated 200hpm so its not shy at the top.



What's that....200mph in reverse or something ? 

Enjoy Pupsi !


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Sounds like you have a real animal there Geoff. Can't wait to see it.

A Tweenie R.I.P.S masterpiece. :clap::clap:

I hope it might be coming to a test day near me??


?????Jeff?????


.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Fantastic and yes Rob and I spoke about the best way to setup the power curve for you Pupsi.

I beleive Rob has timed the cams for ultimate response (which he sure has got!!) and as such, your always going to lose a little up top, if he goes with top end cam timing settings your boost will come in a little later and it'll pull even harder for an extra 1000rpm or so, I think Robs done the right thing for now as we want you out there having fun with a very conservative tune and rpm limit so you can get use to it etc.

I have Sparks set "in the middle" so it has a good average spread of torque and it pulls hard to 8000rpm so this is an option for you later on if you wish.

When I spoke to Rob he had only been to 1 bar peek as well, it will REALLY wake up from 1.5 to 1.8 bar so I'm sure you'll be happy Pupsi.

Thanks Rob for your effort and be carefull with 3rd at the strip!!!

Rob


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Fantastic and yes Rob and I spoke about the best way to setup the power curve for you Pupsi.
> 
> I beleive Rob has timed the cams for ultimate response (which he sure has got!!) and as such, your always going to lose a little up top, if he goes with top end cam timing settings your boost will come in a little later and it'll pull even harder for an extra 1000rpm or so, I think Robs done the right thing for now as we want you out there having fun with a very conservative tune and rpm limit so you can get use to it etc.
> 
> ...


Looks like both you Guy's have done me proud!!!!!!Thanks. 3rd gear ? I certainly hope it holds out, whilst you was building the engine Rob (RIPs), Rob (Tweenierob) got the O.S.Giken 1-5 close ratio's slammed in the carcass??


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

pupsi said:


> Looks like both you Guy's have done me proud!!!!!!Thanks. 3rd gear ? I certainly hope it holds out, whilst you was building the engine Rob (RIPs), Rob (Tweenierob) got the O.S.Giken 1-5 close ratio's slammed in the carcass??


Good move!!!


.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Next step is going to be a Carbon/Fibreglass bonnet and a Carbon/Fibreglass bootlid, I'me quite liking the Top Secret bonnet, opinions please Guy's, on the bonnet??. Would you paint them to match the car?? if so then it'll be the Fibreglass, or would you rather have them in Carbon, bearing in mind that my cars colour is already dark. What would you do??. Also going to be ordering the Nismo underbody bracing bar set, is it worth buying them, do they actually work, anybody have any experience with them on their car. Appreciate all the replies on your thoughts on this Guy's.


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

I'd actually paint it. As I've seen photos of your car on the other thread, I think that it wouldn't make as much contrast to look good.. Just my opinion. Great looking car and engine btw!

Marc


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

I would paint given the choice.

Bracing....if you are going to competitively drive around tracks then bracing is a good idea, for drag racing it's no good and for road use there is no real point. Just my opinion.

Jeff


.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

pupsi said:


> Looks like both you Guy's have done me proud!!!!!!Thanks.


Awesome so its tuned etc? Any results  And damn you, I had convinced myself for so long I don't need an R33 GTR.... then I see something like this build :bowdown1:


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Ludders said:


> I would paint given the choice.
> 
> Bracing....if you are going to competitively drive around tracks then bracing is a good idea, for drag racing it's no good and for road use there is no real point. Just my opinion.
> 
> ...


Hi Jeff, I will be giving it the Beans at every chance I get, no point in doing what I've done and drive as normal. Just wondered if the bracing would help, don't want to end up with everything all twisted if it can be avoided. At the power levels that i'me at, is it not needed?? Looks like Fibreglass panels, painting looks like the choice of most??


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Lith said:


> Awesome so its tuned etc? Any results  And damn you, I had convinced myself for so long I don't need an R33 GTR.... then I see something like this build :bowdown1:


Its not really fully unleashed. Rob has set it at 1bar and the rev limit has been lowered, I don't really know the full S.P with it yet. I'll be back from Dubai a week on Sunday and when I go to pick the car up I'll know the full story. After a few weeks of getting used to it, it'll be back to Rob to have it fully unleashed and then I'me assuming we will know the true numbers it will be making.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

pupsi said:


> Hi Jeff, I will be giving it the Beans at every chance I get, no point in doing what I've done and drive as normal. Just wondered if the bracing would help, don't want to end up with everything all twisted if it can be avoided. At the power levels that i'me at, is it not needed?? Looks like Fibreglass panels, painting looks like the choice of most??


Talk it through with Rob (T) but for non competitive driving I would say it's a waste of money and just adds weight! The only use as I see it, is if you are trying to get better lap times on a race track (not drag). You are not going to twist anything! I have removed all of mine.

Jeff


.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

O.K, am back from abroad, I'll be ringing Rob (Tweenierob) in a few hours to arrange for me to pick up my car from him and drive it for the first time after having the RB30 engine with the new turbo fitted. I'll post up my first impressions later on tonight. Lets hope its going to be better than I expect??


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Good luck!


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

O.K the latest is, before I pick my car up, the quad plate clutch is coming out to be replaced with a O.S.Giken triple plate, its being done as I'me typing this, Rob (Tweenierob) said that by doing the exchange it will make the car more drivable and it was more than capable to handle the power. I didn't quite like the quad plate clutch all that much anyways, not as a daily driver. It was the right time to do this as the gearbox had to come out as for some reason the rear crank seal had sprung a leak. If everything goes O.K, I will be picking the car up around about 9.00pm tonight, so will update either tonight or otherwise tomorrow.


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

We await your report.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

pupsi said:


> O.K the latest is, before I pick my car up, the quad plate clutch is coming out to be replaced with a O.S.Giken triple plate, its being done as I'me typing this, Rob (Tweenierob) said that by doing the exchange it will make the car more drivable and it was more than capable to handle the power. I didn't quite like the quad plate clutch all that much anyways, not as a daily driver. It was the right time to do this as the gearbox had to come out as for some reason the rear crank seal had sprung a leak. If everything goes O.K, I will be picking the car up around about 9.00pm tonight, so will update either tonight or otherwise tomorrow.


Good luck sounds good  
I live not far from you so if you do pick it up do you wanna show it off lol?


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Come on Pupsi, how's it like?! :clap:


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Hugo said:


> Come on Pupsi, how's it like?! :clap:


He's probably still out in it


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Howsie said:


> He's probably still out in it


LOL...Brilliant!!! :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


.


----------



## Dins (Aug 13, 2007)

Driving it all the way to RIPS to thank them


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

O.K people, my report;;;;

The car is F**king AWESOME. Thats it, end of report. 

On a serious note though the car is absolutely AWESOME. I'me going back out in it, I'll post later.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Very pleased for you:thumbsup:


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

PMSL!!!

ENJOY!!

Rob


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

Why dont get the mapping finished at once?
Why the 1bar first.. then drive... then back on the dyno? 

Car sound awesome! How much hp at 1bar?

Asim


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

hehe, He will be back soon. You can't stay in brown trousers for any longer than 2 hours :chuckle:


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Asim R32GTR said:


> Why dont get the mapping finished at once?
> Why the 1bar first.. then drive... then back on the dyno?
> 
> Car sound awesome! How much hp at 1bar?
> ...


Sorry my mistake, the boost controller is set at low boost 1bar and fully unleashed at the high setting. Here is the dyno sheet with all the relevant figures for the BHP and the Torque, the car is an absolute ANIMAL, I've now got to upgrade the suspension and the brakes next so that I can control all that power. It snakes with the pedal to the metal in 1st, 2nd, 3rd and sometimes in 4th, the acceleration is just phenomenal, its a whore the more I give it the more it wants! I keep running out of road.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

755Nm, can believe that's an animal to drive!! Awesome!


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

Wow! Sweet!
I bet it is a handful to drive 

Is that torque at the wheels or the engine (flywheel) ?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

596whp and 560lbft at all 4 wheels, mild tune, pump gas, awesome!! just be damn carefull in the wet!!

Rob


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> 596whp and 560lbft at all 4 wheels, mild tune, pump gas, awesome!! just be damn carefull in the wet!!
> 
> Rob


Holy crap!! 
Now that is impressive! 

How many gearboxes has he got?


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

It has an OS full 5 speed gearkit, very impressive on the road.

Enough from me, as i said to pupsi. An awesome end to a high quailty build.

Rob


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Asim R32GTR said:


> Holy crap!!
> Now that is impressive!
> 
> How many gearboxes has he got?


Just the one, O.S.Giken 1-5 close ratio and a triple plate clutch. Believe me its awesome. The long wait was well worth it. I'me going back out again. lol.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Good work Team Rob, sounds like the pair of you have created an animal 

Very nice beast you have there, Pupsi - I am very jealous! Great to see that it has all worked out for you in the end, I bet its nice to finally be in the seat of the thing and it doing what you'd hoped for.


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

pupsi said:


> Just the one, O.S.Giken 1-5 close ratio and a triple plate clutch. Believe me its awesome. The long wait was well worth it. I'me going back out again. lol.


Cool!
Have fun.

Btw, do you still have stock bushings in the subframe / control arms?
How is the car handling when at full throttle?

Mine is a nightmare, its all over the road, need to figure out what to do.

Asim


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Asim R32GTR said:


> Cool!
> Have fun.
> 
> Btw, do you still have stock bushings in the subframe / control arms?
> ...


As far as I know its all stock, it does wander as your applying the power but when you're at a fixed speed its fine. As you're accelerating hard it does snake along. Suspension and brake upgrades are next on the list along with under-body bracing to keep it stiff.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

I heard rumors of 325kph+ (205mph) on your first test drive?? any truth to that?? lol
best way to run in the motor in my opinion, good on ya!!!

Get some in car footage through the tunnels for us will you?

Rob


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

It was whilst mapping Rob, on a private airfield as we would never do that sort of speed on the public road (indicated on speedo).

I'm organising a screamer pipe appreciation Tunnel run atm, i'm sure there will be plenty of vids 

Rob


----------



## ashfrancis (Oct 7, 2006)

**** pupsi sounds awsome, i have officially now ogt all excited about getting my rb30 back in the car now, not too long i hope, engine should be finished by the time i get back from honeymoon on the 23rd sep then its just fuel install and fitting engine and a bit of fabrication needed to finish, then off to tweenie to make it come alive.

pupsi so glad you are happy with it after all the waiting. cant wait now unitl about end of oct to get mine

pupsi / rob how much was the os 1-5 gear set all up including puting into the casing etc cam either of you pm me as this is one thing i keep thinking about doing

Well done both robs you have done the car proud


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

tweenierob said:


> I'm organising a screamer pipe appreciation Tunnel run atm, i'm sure there will be plenty of vids


Fantastic results guys, me jealous... **** yeah!
Wish I could come along and play :bawling:


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Well done to all involved......excellent results!......not far off mine so i know its an animal!

Pupsi you must be chuffed mate....im sure i said to you that the T04z would suit you down to the ground......i tell you no lies!!




matt j said:


> Fantastic results guys, me jealous... **** yeah!
> Wish I could come along and play :bawling:



If your down our way when its arranged you can jump in with me mate.....


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Lamb said:


> If your down our way when its arranged you can jump in with me mate.....


Cool, thanks mate.
Should be down sometime next week if the misses pops this week.


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

damn, that's a monster to drive with that torque output


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Lamb said:


> Well done to all involved......excellent results!......not far off mine so i know its an animal!
> 
> Pupsi you must be chuffed mate....im sure i said to you that the T04z would suit you down to the ground......i tell you no lies!!
> 
> ...


Harry T04z now, whats next?? I really am over the moon. That fe**ing car is an Animal. Its alright pottering along but when you prod it, f**k, all the demons from hell break loose and they're in the car with you and you don't even have time to think what the f**k is going on, as you're trying to think, its wanting next gear and when you hit high revs it screams like a banshee,(screamer pipe) its like bam,bam,bam as you go up the gears, it's fe**ing wicked.............you can feel the adrenalin rising up your body, you're about to enter warp speed, and then you come to your senses and slow down in case PLOD is about.
When is this Tunnel screamer thing happening or is it a joke??


----------



## Dins (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm sure we'd all enjoy a little video. :bowdown1:


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

^^ I second that :thumbsup:


----------



## Bubble (Oct 3, 2003)

pupsi said:


> Harry T04z now, whats next?? I really am over the moon. That fe**ing car is an Animal. Its alright pottering along but when you prod it, f**k, all the demons from hell break loose and they're in the car with you and you don't even have time to think what the f**k is going on, as you're trying to think, its wanting next gear and when you hit high revs it screams like a banshee,(screamer pipe) its like bam,bam,bam as you go up the gears, it's fe**ing wicked.............you can feel the adrenalin rising up your body, you're about to enter warp speed, and then you come to your senses and slow down in case PLOD is about.
> When is this Tunnel screamer thing happening or is it a joke??



Ha ha ha - damn good fun isn't it:smokin:

But you should try it with just rear wheel drive :chuckle:


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

No jokes about the screamer run, i think we are all ready 

R.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

tweenierob said:


> No jokes about the screamer run, i think we are all ready
> 
> R.


I'me ready, tell me when and where???????????????


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

I was over at my mate Verdi's workshop yesterday, (does Ferrari's and Lambo's) got an RS 500 Cossie with a Mountune engine himself, one of the quickest cars he has ever driven. He was messing and knocking my car (teasing) wouldn't believe the Dyno sheet, anyway his son comes along with one of their top mechanics and asks how quick is the car, I gave him the keys, he comes back after around 15 minutes with their mechanic after having driven my car and say's to his dad, (he's all excited, the mechanics hands are shaking) forget the Enzo's and the F40's, if you want quick, this is the car with that his dad asks for the keys, I give him the keys, he comes back after 15 minutes, jumps out the car shaking his head and say's thats not a car it's a fe**ing missile. That coming from him, made my day, as he's around fast cars on a daily basis and his opinion means something, he said its dangerous as the suspension and the brakes are not good enough, that I already know as they are the next upgrades along with a vented bonnet.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Hahaha AWESOME Pupsi!!! :smokin::smokin:


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Fingers crossed it stays dry today


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Passing keys around is asking for trouble man, i know a few pips who have done that and regret'd it afterwards.

Take care of it mate.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

pupsi said:


> I was over at my mate Verdi's workshop yesterday, (does Ferrari's and Lambo's) got an RS 500 Cossie with a Mountune engine himself, one of the quickest cars he has ever driven. He was messing and knocking my car (teasing) wouldn't believe the Dyno sheet, anyway his son comes along with one of their top mechanics and asks how quick is the car, I gave him the keys, he comes back after around 15 minutes with their mechanic after having driven my car and say's to his dad, (he's all excited, the mechanics hands are shaking) forget the Enzo's and the F40's, if you want quick, this is the car with that his dad asks for the keys, I give him the keys, he comes back after 15 minutes, jumps out the car shaking his head and say's thats not a car it's a fe**ing missile. That coming from him, made my day, as he's around fast cars on a daily basis and his opinion means something, he said its dangerous as the suspension and the brakes are not good enough, that I already know as they are the next upgrades along with a vented bonnet.



When i was looking for a 360 i went down to Karl's and he took me out in a few cars.......I explained that none of them felt as fast as my skyline and he laughed at me!

A year or two later i went down to one of the ferrari meets (in my 34) and on the way back i happened to see him in a 360 on the motorway.......need i say what happened next???.......

They are a good bunch of guys at Verdi's......


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Yeah Verdi and the Guy's are all cool, I've known him for about 12 years now. He's like Clarkson if it's not a Ferrari, it's shit, until he drove my Skyline yesterday............


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

M19 GTR said:


> Passing keys around is asking for trouble man, i know a few pips who have done that and regret'd it afterwards.
> 
> Take care of it mate.


He's alright they're good friends of mine, but I know what you mean.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Thats great news mate and the best part is, you can honestly tell them she's very mild indeed.

400-500hp "super cars" may look good and pull the birds, but they don't get close to a reasonable GTR for torque and accelleration.

Get some good brakes on there and do the suspension and I'll start on the 1000hp turbo kit shall I??? lol, just joking mate.

Get out there, have fun and don't let others drive it, you will regret it sooner or later!!

Rob


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Thats great news mate and the best part is, you can honestly tell them she's very mild indeed.
> 
> 400-500hp "super cars" may look good and pull the birds, but they don't get close to a reasonable GTR for torque and accelleration.
> 
> ...


I'me ready for the 1000bhp turbo kit as long as I don't lose the response that I have now, how much shall I transfer to your bank account.........??


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

This car really is an animal  Both the sound and the acceleration are simply insane!
Just been out for a spin with Pupsi, and it was so fast that I was too scared to have a go :chuckle: That was on low boost too! Thanks mate, can't wait until the tunnel run :smokin:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

pupsi said:


> I'me ready for the 1000bhp turbo kit as long as I don't lose the response that I have now, how much shall I transfer to your bank account.........??


LOL, I was joking.

Its basicly impossible to have the same response you now and also have it peek at 1000hp unless you want to use NOS down low.

Jeffs R34 makes alot more power than you have now and I was very very surprised at how well it drives on the street, it's not as responsive as Sparks but around 1000rpm later its goes a hell of alot quicker!!!

Might pay to go to the smaller GT42 with a smaller turbine housing if you are serious.

e-mail me if you like........

I'm still pmsl that after a couple of days you want more!!!!!! :clap:

Rob


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> 400-500hp "super cars" may look good and pull the birds, but they don't get close to a reasonable GTR for torque and accelleration.


Yes, this is amazing actually - I took an anti-Skyline mate of mine for a ride in my "ugly duckling" R33 GTS25t a few weeks ago, and whilst on the motorway a chap in a "sporty" Euro of sorts spotted that we were having some fun and apparently decided to rain on our parade. Having a guy in a high end Mercedes do the loser fly by on you when you are in a car you have spent a grand total of ~$27kNZ/10k pounds on (including purchase price) is really quite a hoot.

I can't imagine running around with something like this R33 GTR, that would be so much fun!!!


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

O.K people the initial shock of what I have and what it does and it's capabilities and transformation has finally sunk in, I'me now back in the real world. What a Fe**ing car, absolutely phenominal. I now need some advice and idea's, what brake set-up do I go for?? What suspension modifications do I need for fast street and track use?? I'me not in to the Drifting scene. So I need your help and advise for these next two mods/upgrades, suspension and stopping power, please post your thoughts and ideas please.


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

pupsi said:


> O.K people the initial shock of what I have and what it does and it's capabilities and transformation has finally sunk in, I'me now back in the real world. What a Fe**ing car, absolutely phenominal. I now need some advice and idea's, what brake set-up do I go for?? What suspension modifications do I need for fast street and track use?? I'me not in to the Drifting scene. So I need your help and advise for these next two mods/upgrades, suspension and stopping power, please post your thoughts and ideas please.


The aim of the game is all about balance. Getting the maximum out of a setup requires the perfect balance of chassis, motor, breaking and handling IMHO, (99% of japanese tuners will tell you the same thing) there's no point having a car great in one areas to be let down in another.. making a car perform average.

You need brakes that will give you a good front rear balance so if you're on the track braking hard during corner the tail wont step out.. you also need something that will get wram quick enough to work on the street.. I'm sure the other guys can tell you some good examples

You'll need some good coilovers for track work but also be able to absorb bumps and be able to work with day to day driving, last thing you want is 15kg/mm springs/dampers that will jar your bones driving to the corner shop.

I suggest Ohlins/Mines/the good teins with edfc so u can adjust them from in the cabin. Adjustable links work wonders too so you can get the right alighnment.. cambers/castors/toes ect, as do pineapples, sway bars, good mounts to replace the rubber crap and get rid of your hicas. Also you have to remember to get the right handling balance so you don't wear your tryes out with excessive camber and the car becomes " predictable ".. 

All the above need to work with the best tyres you can afford, because they're the only thing connecting you to the raod, but remember super soft semi slicks take time to warm up on the street and are very dangersous (slippery) when cold, and cannot be driven in the wet. Also you don't want to be going through semi's quickly unless you have $$'s to throw away.. 

Best thing to do would be to get out to some track days with gtroc guys who have good setups and see what they have.. ask as many questions as possible and try get as many rides as possible to see what's the best thing for you.

Help that helps


----------



## bernmc (Dec 26, 2006)

Sounds manic! Can't imagine what it must be like to drive - I've got 200BHP less and I think mine's out of this world !

Without wanting to restart the whole HICAS debate again, I'm not sure that it should be an automatic removal item (you certainly don't need the weight saving with all that torque :chuckle. Colin Hoad (CAT) commented that the GTR is still one the fastest cars exiting a corner ever - and I assume he's referring to a HICAS positive car. At Silverstone on Sat towards the end of the day, I was getting on the power earlier and earlier out of the bends and loving the feeling of the rear steering to line the car up...


----------



## ashfrancis (Oct 7, 2006)

Pupsi,

Have a look at the stoptech stuff, i have the 355 discs with 4 pots front and rear setup front and rear and they work brilliantly, brake ballance front to rear is perfect you stamp on the pedle and the car stops nice an evenly with no nose diving and no locking up even in the wet its very hard to get the abs to come in.

a mate has the AP Racing kit front and rear on his GTR they are 6 pot front and 4 pot rear from memory and he preffers my stoptech brake setup as it is more balanced.

have a look at the stoptech site in the us as they explain their thoery behind the stoptech stuff.

Very good on the road heat up quickly and dont fade. not sure about on the track, the ap stuff is very good still good on road but did fade at silverstone when i was out in my mates car, but that was under extreme use!

as for tyres i run falkens and a pretty good all round tyre but when i replace them i will try something a bit more toward a road legal semi slick.

My mate runs the avon road legal semi slick and is not overly impressed with them, not great grip on track in the dry, ok on the road but noisy when cold and obviosly crap in the wet


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

Car sounds awesome pupsi! Well done


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

I will be looking into the Stoptech brake set-up, there is a few different sizes available, which size is it best to stick to for the 33.
Also having a little problem with the oil pressure, from cold start my Defi oil pressure gauge shows 8bar, once warmed up or shall i say hot it show's 4bar, which I have been told is too high. So both Rob's (RIPs)+(Tweenierob) have decided the way to go is to fit an oil resrictor in the oil line and see what results that brings, dropping the car off to Tweenierob tomorrow evening and picking it up on Tuesday evening.
Where can I get some graphics made. If any of you guy's can remember the Pepperami advert on TV, I'me after a little graphic of the Pepperami guy and the slogan saying A bit of an Animal. Think that would sum up my car to the TEE.


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

:thumbsup: Cool idea for graphics! Show us some pics of your brake setup when you've got it. I worried about my new wheels, they clear the stock brake calipers on front by only 5mm :runaway: 
But I too want the Stoptech brakes..

Marc


----------



## hytech (Feb 26, 2003)

I also run stoptech 355's. Great stopping power.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

hytech said:


> I also run stoptech 355's. Great stopping power.


Do you have them on the front only or all round??


----------



## hytech (Feb 26, 2003)

pupsi said:


> Do you have them on the front only or all round??



Front only


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

On the suspension side, would upgrading the sway bars/anti-roll bars, be a good idea or is there something else which should be looked at first?? if so, in what order should the mods be done in?? 1st, 2nd, etc, etc??


----------



## Justin (Aug 8, 2006)

Pupsi,

On the brake front, you can't get a lot better than the 355mm (monoblock) 6 pot Alcons at the same price (if not cheaper) as either the Stoptechs or the AP's. The discs are reputedly far better and they are British made :clap:, not to mention the obvious advantages of an F1 proven monoblock manufacturer. I put them on my R33 GTR at the beginning of the summer and - very happy with them.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

A quick update. The turbo is passing a lot of oil through it, so its back with Rob (Tweenierob) and in the process of fitting an oil restrictor in the turbo oil line to see if that helps. If the turbo is not already f***ed. If it is, then its onwards to a GT42. The Jun oil pump is a monster, I get 8bar of pressure from a cold start. Warmed up its 4bar.


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

ref oil pressure, 
hi pupsi, i get alot of oil pressure too and after looking in to it,because there is no oil squirters in th 30,s then less pressure is lost so more pressure is made.. ref oil feed.
this is always an rb30 problem, my gt4094r has a restrictor fitted actually in the turbo, i would have though your garrett would have too?.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

It did have a restrictor in it and its the same as every other one we have ever done so Tweenie and I are unsure of the cause at this stage, but whatever it is it'll be sorted.

Rob


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

I'm happy with the cause, easy fix.

Rob


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

nice post dynamix, i should have my car back soon and same scenario lots of power and standard brakes etc so will follow your mods with interest pupsi


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

tweenierob said:


> I'm happy with the cause, easy fix.
> 
> Rob


Rob does this mean I can breathe easy????????????? I'll be back in the Country on Tuesday.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

pupsi said:


> Rob does this mean I can breathe easy????????????? I'll be back in the Country on Tuesday.


From where I am sitting your initial reaction to the problem makes it seem to me you are basically begging for an excuse to go to a lairy big GT42R and you should just do it and let it breathe for both of you


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

I honestly do want to go for the GT42R, only if the T04Z needs to be replaced. Then I may as well go bigger. No doubt it will have the capabilities to breathe for both of us. lol. Does anybody know at what RPM the GT42R will kick in at. At the moment the T04Z starts pulling at about 2700rpm all the way to 7000rpm at 7000rpm it stops making power so I go up a gear, again to 7000rpm and then up a gear and so on. At what RPM will the GT42R start pulling at?? There are 2 GT42Rs the smaller one and the bigger one, would like for someone to give a calculated guess as to when they both will start pulling, at what RPMs????????


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Some of the reason the T04z is running out of puff is because of the way Tweenie has set the cam timing, if your happy for it to come on a little later it will pull hard to higher rpm (this is what we did with the stealth bomber engine)

If you go to the small GT42 you'll probably have to move everything up by at least 1000rpm, if you went with the bigger GT42rs, maybe 1500 further up.

If you really think you need more power I'd go with the smaller 42 and maybe set the cam timing more in the moddle of the range rather than set it up for the low end response you wanted initially.

Rob


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm happy with the T04z running out of puff at 7000 rpm Rob, stops me from revving it any higher, lol, but will try your suggestion to see which I prefer, are we talking 400-500 rpm later or double that figure?? Probably a 1000-1500 rpm to carry it on to 8500 rpm??


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Have you found out what the easy fix was yet? and maybe ask tweenie to let you drive it with the cam timing set up for top end with the TO4z then go from there.

Rob


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

A little update. The easy fix turned out, not to be an easy fix after all. The smoking from the exhaust turn's out to be the oil burning through the turbo, an extra restrictor didn't solve the problem, so thought's are that the turbo may have been slightly faulty. Anyway Rob (RIPs) has arranged to exchange the turbo (warranty) from Garrett. Thank's Rob. Now Rob (Tweenierob) has re-dialed the cam's so that the turbo come's on a little later and keep's making power beyond 7000rpm. When it does come on, hoping that it will hit harder. If all goes well maybe 4-5 month's from now, I was thinking of going with the GT4202r, but only if someone can convince me that the turbo will start coming on between 3500-4000rpm. 
Brake's and Suspension are next on the list to recieve some upgrading, over the winter month's. Fund's permitting??
Opinion's please, do I get the car's underneath, waxoiled on a yearly basis?? or do I get it undersealed and forget about it??


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

A little update. The new core for the T04z arrived from Garrett, courtesy of Rob (RIPs) warranty. Rob (Tweenierob) fitted it all up again, played with the cam's and managed to get another 40 bhp more out of it, now the power output stand's at 736 bhp, that's an achievement in itself, well it is Tweenierob, to extract that from a Garrett T04z that's rated to 700-750 bhp. Come's on a little later, hit's harder, but continue's making power to beyond 8500 rpm. Rev limit has been set to 8250 rpm. Just the matter of an oil leak to see to now. I'll then be able to see how it feel's on the road with it's new setting's of the cam's. I've been told, if I thought it was good then, you can't get better than now!!!!!!!!!........Thank's to both, Rob and Rob.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

A little update. All the little issues have now been ironed out and the car is running like an Animal, (its new name) absolutely AWESOME. The only issue left now is to correct the compressor surge. I'm getting it as soon as it hits around the 150mph mark. The power is phenominal Had the TS Dancer installed, along with a new Hurst Line-lock. New AP Racing front brake kit is going to be installed in the next fortnight or so. Looking to buy a set of Whiteline ARB's along with the Link arms. Hopefully will be up at Santa Pod on the 9th May to see what sort of times it can pull. I'm going to have my sights set on an 11, the only thing I can see me not achieving it, will be my inexperience. It'll be my first time on the Strip, who knows, with a bit of experience under my belt, I'll be hitting a 10, then its time to change the T04z for the GT4202.....


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Awesome, Did tweenie fit a stock BOV as well or just adjust the one you put in there?

It has to be something simple as Sparks and Ole's have a 50mm turbosmart adjustable BOV on them and there fine, good luck at the strip and leave your stock brakes on for now so you can get a decent rim and tyre on there!!

Rob


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

As far as I know he replaced the cracked HKS BOV with another HKS one. The stock brakes are staying on until after Santa Pod, haven't got the time to change them yet as I'm flying off AGAIN tomorrow for 8 days. I get back on Tuesday night and Tweenie wants me to take the car to him on Friday, a day before Santa Pod to see if he can get rid of the compressor surge.


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Jeff, do think if the turbo housing had anti-surge holes as does the HKS version has, that it would eliminate this problem all together?

Hope you do sort this problem soon, dont want to be running into the same problems.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Theres a few RB30's with T04z's, same set up as mine, (Spark's) without the same problem as me. Hoping its a simple fix...


----------



## boomerkk (Sep 5, 2008)

any more updates? would love to see a dyno plot :thumbsup:


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

As can be seen from the post dates, the car has been standing because of a few small problems. The main one was the smoking (oil getting past the turbo seals) the turbo core had been replaced once with a brand new one, as the thought was that the seals had gone, after about 60 miles it started to smoke again, then for the 3rd time the seals were again replaced. Restrictors were changed for various different sizes in the turbo oil feed line as the oil pressure was off the Defi gauge, it was thought that because of the high oil pressure, the oil was being blasted past the turbo oil seals. It was eventually cured by putting in thinner oil, Rob (RIPs) uses 0/40 oil which we didn't know, we had been using Silkolene Pro S 10/50. Then it started to blow the intercooler pipes off, it blew the HKS SSQV's off a couple of times too. The engine was making phenominal boost at low revs, so the Greddy boost controller was replaced with an HKS EVC 6 because of its throttle compensation facility which has now cured that, and the compressor surge issues. I was supposed to pick the car up today from TR Racing but couldn't make it there before 2.00pm so will be picking it up on Monday. I've been told that before mapping the boost controller in, it was on the Dyno and at 1 bar it was making 530bhp, The boost controller has now been mapped in and I wonder what power it'll make at 1.7 bar ??


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Good to see it is all sorted,i have seen your car at TR,looks like its going to be a real animal.

How long do you think you will keep TO4Z,before you go bigger :chuckle:


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

boomerkk said:


> any more updates? would love to see a dyno plot :thumbsup:


There was one on page 19, think its been removed, I'll post the latest one up if TR Racing have one printed. I'm also going abroad on Monday evening for about 4 weeks, so won't be able to comment if the car is now finally sorted. After all this, it looks like there was no issues in the build or quality of this engine all along, it was just the setting up of it and also the type of oil !!!!!, that threw everyone off.


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

The last time i saw it made 630BHP @ 1.18bar and that was low boost.

Tony


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

pupsi said:


> After all this, it looks like there was no issues in the build or quality of this engine all along, it was just the setting up of it and also the type of oil !!!!!, that threw everyone off.



I never thought there was anything wrong with the motor in the first place, despite what some people said about it.

I'm so glad it's finally sorted for you, I've got a feeling you're going to have some serious fun this year, pupsi. :thumbsup:


Don't forget my passenger ride, but I'll wait till you've got some better brakes!!



:chuckle:


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Haven't I mentioned ?? Its now fitted with brand new AP Racing brakes, complete front set-up, cost a few pennies, well worth it, I can actually stop it now. I do have the GT4202 (larger one) turning over in my mind Asiasi.


----------



## godzirra (Sep 16, 2009)

At what RPM did it make 1 bar?


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

pupsi said:


> Haven't I mentioned ?? Its now fitted with brand new AP Racing brakes, complete front set-up, cost a few pennies, well worth it, I can actually stop it now.



Erm, I can't remember to tell you the truth. If you did then I missed it, but I know now


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

godzirra said:


> At what RPM did it make 1 bar?


2800rpm initially then with some cam timing changes to get more top end it went up to 3200rpm.

Rob


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

I've got an hour before I'm due at Heathrow to catch my flight at 08.50, changed my departure from Monday to Tuesday so that I could collect my car from TR Racing. O.K, the differences from how it was, to how it is now is ? well different. The triple plate OS crecendo clutch has been replaced with a new one and the Greddy boost controller has been replaced with the HKS EVC 6, the coilpacks have also been replaced with the Splitfire ones too, everything else is, as it was, apart from an oil and filter change along with the sparkplugs. As the EVC has throttle compensation its also been re-mapped. Before any changes were made the car was an absolute Animal. The performance was brutal, it was a hooligan full stop. With the changes and re-map its still an Animal but the brutal part is gone., I've been told its because of the throttle compensation on the new boost controller. Where-as before, when the loud pedal was stamped on, all hell used to break loose, it still does now, but instead of breaking down the doors to get out, now its opening the doors to get out. Its like its been tamed. It still does the same (very hard to explain) but now it does it more sedately. Its also now more driveable (easier) more predictable as to whats coming next. Before, you had to be on your toes because what you expected to happen, happened, but you weren't ready for it, it happened that quick. Its something thats hard to explain, it needs to be experienced. Its not as instantaneous as it was before, it gets there, but misses the crescendo. Thats what I noticed on the drive home. I haven't had the chance to give it the beans properly yet, I'll do that when I return from my trip in 3 weeks time. I'm sure someone knows what I mean and may be able to explain it in better words than me. I did prefer the way it was before, but hey I may be wrong, as I've not had that much time behind the wheel with the way its now set. Roll on the next 3 weeks.........


----------



## Marko R1 (Apr 18, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> 2800rpm initially then with some cam timing changes to get more top end it went up to 3200rpm.
> 
> Rob


rob as always swears & lives by the t04z for the street 
that is a great result btw...i wonder what revs my setup gets to @ 1 bar? unfortunately i dont have a revs/boost graph

pupsi - what torque are u making?


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

Pupsi I have enjoyed following your build is there any chance you can add some "finished" pictures and maybe a video of the performance when you return. The spec of car you have built is what i would like to achieve with my next GTR.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

David said:


> Pupsi I have enjoyed following your build is there any chance you can add some "finished" pictures and maybe a video of the performance when you return. The spec of car you have built is what i would like to achieve with my next GTR.


If pupsi lets me, when I go out in the car I'm going to video the occasion and upload it to youtube. I'll try and keep the swearing under control when it comes on boost though, otherwise I'll label it NSFW when it's posted.

:banned:


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

O.K, I'm now back from abroad and have had a chance to drive the Skyline with a bit of vigor. I like it. Its not as brutal as it was before, the power is all there and its much more controllable than it was before. I couldn't go all out as the swirlpot started leaking again, its developed a hairline fracture along the top of the new weld (where it was leaking before) its now got another outlet (overflow) from the swirlpot to the main tank, I cant for the life of me imagine why its leaking again or whats causing it to hairline fracture on the new weld?? maybe someone can elaborate as to why this is happening. It did have compressor surge before as soon as the speedo hit about 130-140mph, I haven't been able to see if that problem has been cured or not because of the leak on the swirlpot. So far so good, I'm a happy Chappie with the results so far. By the weekend I should have it all sorted and should have been able to give it the full beans and will report back soon.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

pupsi said:


> I couldn't go all out as the swirlpot started leaking again, its developed a hairline fracture along the top of the new weld (where it was leaking before) its now got another outlet (overflow) from the swirlpot to the main tank, I cant for the life of me imagine why its leaking again or whats causing it to hairline fracture on the new weld?? maybe someone can elaborate as to why this is happening.


As previously discussed, it would pay to put a pressure guage on the tank and check the the return has been done as I recommended so there is no pressure building up in the surge tank.

A crack along the top edge of tank like that is caused by the tank constantly expanding and contracting as the fuel pressure changes and the return not keeping up at idle, this pressure should not be present.

Rob


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Marko R1 said:


> rob as always swears & lives by the t04z for the street
> that is a great result btw...i wonder what revs my setup gets to @ 1 bar? unfortunately i dont have a revs/boost graph
> 
> pupsi - what torque are u making?


It was making around the 600 mark when it was originally Dyno'd, I dont know exactly what it is at now though.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

David said:


> Pupsi I have enjoyed following your build is there any chance you can add some "finished" pictures and maybe a video of the performance when you return. The spec of car you have built is what i would like to achieve with my next GTR.


I see your in Coventry, my sister lives there too, as did I, many years ago. I'll be visiting my sister soon, I'll P.M you, should be in the next fortnight or so and if your about you can see the car for yourself, I'll take you for a drive, if you so wish. What area in Coventry are you in??


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

pupsi said:


> I can actually stop it now. I do have the GT4202 (larger one) turning over in my mind Asiasi.


I am pretty impressed you want more, I was quite impressed with the RIPS T04Z setup I experienced - I reckon MY car isn't that shabby, and the RIPS car is an utter monster by comparison lol.

If the price of GT4202Rs puts you off a bit, these things are really swinging a lot of people Stateside/Europe:
Full-Race Motorsports


----------



## Marko R1 (Apr 18, 2008)

which is the GT4202 with 1.25 A/R rated at?


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Don't know what they'd make exactly, one of the guys who have tried them would probably be able to tell you - my experience with such sized turbos are non-existant tbh. I can say that the turbine housing sizes between a BW S400SX and a GT42 will not be comparable, it looks pretty much like a 1.25a/r TS S400SX would be used where a 1.00a/r GT42 would be used.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

pupsi said:


> I do have the GT4202 (larger one) turning over in my mind


I reckon you'll love the GTX4202 more than the GT4202 :chuckle:

Have a look at this; GT4202

Now look at this; GTX4202

There's a 150hp difference.................looks like we've found your new turbo!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Would anyone happen to know what turbo I could replace the TO4z with that would fit the HKS Racing manifold that is on the car. I feel the need for more power.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Have you spoken to Rob? How much more power and how much more lag can you live with? What are you willing to spend and also, what is the manifold - T4 twin scroll?

You could lead the way and get one of these bad boys:
TurboByGarrett.com - Catalog

Out flow the GT4202Rs like Ludders, but have wheels more like the GT4294R (94mm instead of 102mm - less lag). And they are bling


----------



## Marko R1 (Apr 18, 2008)

what size rear housing are u running? i.e. would it be an option to go to a larger size hot side?


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

I am guessing that he wants more than possible a slight power you might get from upgrading to a larger a/r turbine housing... 

Forced Performance look to be trialling out some new generation HTA turbos which are punching out some insane figures. Here is a 2litre EVO running a "hacked" stock ECU with a T3 based Forced Performance prototype unit:









500whp by 6000rpm on E85 on a 2litre engine which makes 900whp - by the sounds of it they reckon there is more to be had with bigger cams/more boost. Imagine what that would be like on a 3litre?

Dyno vid: YouTube - AWD Motorsports Bastard Evo Breaks Stock Ecu & Mivec HP Record!!!!

Thread: AWD Motorsports " Bastard " Breaks Stock Ecu & Mivec Record.. 901whp / 640tq!!! - evolutionm.net


----------



## Marko R1 (Apr 18, 2008)

so much for the phrase which was derived from aust v8 owners "only milk comes in 2ltrs"


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

At the moment the TO4z is the 96 ar that's on there. I'm looking for more low and midrange power, quicker acceleration rather than top end.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Ah ok thats useful - you actually want to go something a bit smaller then? How much power do you need, or how much better spool than the T04Z do you need?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

pupsi said:


> At the moment the TO4z is the 96 ar that's on there. I'm looking for more low and midrange power, quicker acceleration rather than top end.


Just need to re-dial the cams and get a suitable tune to get good gains there,

Rob


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Just need to re-dial the cams and get a suitable tune to get good gains there,
> 
> Rob


I think that is what it needs. It needs something. Before the HKS EVC6 was installed and before the re-map (for the boost controller) the acceleration was brutal, absolutely brilliant, I loved it. I've been led to believe that because of the throttle compensation on the new boost controller I've lost the brutality that it once had. The power now comes in more sedately than it did before. Originally it would spin the wheels/snake in 1st, 2nd, 3rd gears, I never tried to see if it would do it in 4th as by then I was traveling so fast everything was a blur, my eyes couldn't focus quick enough. Now it gets to the same speed, but not as quick as it did before. It was making phenominal boost at low revs that it was blowing the intercooler pipes off, when giving it some, around the 5500,6000 rpm, it even blew the HKS SSQV dump valves off twice, hence the suggestion to go with the HKS EVC6 throttle compensating boost controller.

Rob, when are you Guy's coming over, if at all, maybe the Daddy that built the engine needs to look it over and maybe a little fettling here and there may see to what I need ??.


----------



## Marko R1 (Apr 18, 2008)

pupsi said:


> At the moment the TO4z is the 96 ar that's on there. I'm looking for more low and midrange power, quicker acceleration rather than top end.


I wonder how my -10s would compare to your t04z? Do u have a torque graph that we can overlay?

Robs advice would be my 1st step anyway, dial in cams for mid range but then u sacrifice top end


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

pupsi said:


> Rob, when are you Guy's coming over, if at all, maybe the Daddy that built the engine needs to look it over and maybe a little fettling here and there may see to what I need ??.



That's exactly what the car needs.....................it's all it has ever needed, from day one!!


----------



## Med r34 gtr (Apr 1, 2007)

Very nice !!


----------

